# [Extreme-Review] Razer Mamba + Destructor Pad im Extreme-Test



## Klutten (20. März 2009)

Eine giftige Bestie erobert den Spielemarkt 
-
die Mamba gepaart mit dem Destructor-Pad im Extreme-Test. 
Im folgenden Review muss sich der jüngste und wohl edelste Nager der Welt, zwei Wochen vor der Markteinführung, einem umfangreichen Test unterziehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Was wäre ein Review ohne Sponsor? 

In diesem Fall geht ein herzliches Dankeschön an Razer bzw. den deutschen Distributor Jöllenbeck und PC-Cooling, die mir mit der zur Verfügung gestellten Hardware diesen Test ermöglichen.
Ein weiteres fettes Danke geht an Manuel aus der Redaktion.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Den Trailer zur Mamba findet ihr auch im Breitbildformat direkt auf Youtube. Das Forum lässt dies leider nicht zu, da das Video nicht mit vollen 720p läuft. Sehenswert ist es trotzdem, gerade in hoher Qualität.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ug55vw6-pB8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Inhaltsverzeichnis:

Für den, der es noch nicht kennt sei gesagt, dass dieses Inhaltsverzeichnis interaktiv nutzbar ist. Man kann mit einem kurzen Klick direkt zu den gewünschten Stellen springen. Hat man den gewünschten Teil gelesen, so gibt es an deren Ende auch wieder einen Sprung zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis.  Ebenso verhalten sich die Bilder in diesem Review. Mit einem Klick werden sie größer, was die Übersichtlichkeit doch arg verbessert. Grundsätzlich lässt sich alles vergrößern, was einen schwarzen Rahmen hat.


 Einleitung und Inhalt
 Interessante News / Tests auf PC Games Hardware
Desktophintergründbilder (1680x1050 und 1280x1024)
Beginn einer langen Geschichte - die Mamba anno 2002

 Verpackungsinhalt / Lieferumfang
Die Mamba - Eindrücke
Die Mamba - Technik und Features
Die Mamba vs. Roccat Kone
 Der Treiber - Installation und Funktionen
Die Beleuchtung und Funktions-LEDs
Gestatten - Razer Destructor
Mauspads deluxe - der Vergleich
Fazit

  Interessante News / Tests auf PC Games Hardware:

Bereits im Vorfeld gab es auf PC Games Hardware interessante News und auch 2 Kurztests der Razer Mamba. Wer abseits dieses Reviews noch einmal darin stöbern möchte, für den sind die folgenden Links bestimmt hilfreich.


Razer Mamba: Frische Bilder mit Beleuchtung
Razer Mamba: Frisch in der Redaktion eingetroffen
Razer Mamba: Gaming Mouse mit 5.600 Dpi und Wireless/Wired-Funktion


Razer Mamba: Kabellose High-End-Maus im Test
Razer Mamba: Hands-on-Test der Gaming Mouse
 

Die Mamba im PCGH-Preisvergleich
Das Destructor-Pad im PCGH-Preisvergleich
 

 Desktophintergrundbilder:

Beim Fotografieren macht es besonders viel Spaß, einen Gegenstand ins rechte Licht zu setzen und ein paar schöne Schnappschüsse anzufertigen. Das Ergebnis findet ihr im Anhang dieses Beitrages - sechs Bilder, die ich jeweils im Breitbild- und Letterbox-Format erstellt habe. Hier wirken die Bilder in der Miniatur zwar recht dunkel, in der Originalgröße wirkt das aber ganz anders. Jede ZIP-Datei enthält beide Formate. Weitere Bilder auf Wunsch.​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ 
Beginn einer langen Geschichte - die Mamba anno 2002:

Die heutige Mamba hat schon einen langen Lebensweg hinter sich und wurde bereits im Jahre 2000 in einer Business-News als revolutionäre Maus vorgestellt. Sie sollte ultra präzise sein und mit ihrer Genauigkeit genau das bieten, was Spieler von Razer erwarten. Im Gespräch waren zwischen 1000 und 2000 DPI Auflösung, was in etwas dem fünffachen einer normalen Maus entsprach. Als zusätzliches Feature sollte die Sensitivität "on the fly" eingestellt werden können und ein eingebauter Staubschutz sollte der Mamba ein langes Leben bescheren. Dann wurde es aber auch erst einmal wieder ruhig um den Nachfolger der 1999 erschienenen Boomslang. Bis 2002 erste Entwürfe der Razer Mamba im Internet umhergeisterten. 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Die daraufhin eingehenden Kommentare der Spieler waren durchwachsen. Während die einen endlich einen würdigen Nachfolger für ihre Maus witterten, bemängelten andere, dass Razer die Maus nicht vollkommen als optisches Eingabegerät entickelten. Schlussendlich sorgten die Querelen für einen Dornröschenschlaf bis in die heutige Zeit - 2009, das Jahr der Auferstehung, das Jahr der Mamba. Böse Zungen im Internet behaupten allerdings, dass es die Mamba nur zu neuem Ruhm geschafft hat, weil Razer die Schlangennamen ausgegangen sind.  ​ ​ Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ 
  Verpackungsinhalt / Lieferumfang:
 
Im ersten Kapitel schauen wir uns mal gemeinsam an, was uns der Hersteller für unser Erspartes bietet. Standesgemäß wird die Giftschlange in einem Käfig aus Glas gehalten, einem waschechten Terrarium. Dort kauert sie sprungbereit auf einem Sockel und mutet derart majestätisch an, dass man sich gar nicht traut, diesem Biest näher zu kommen. In der oberen Ecke des Gehäuses prangt das Erkennungszeichen des Herstellers - drei gekreuzte Schlangen. Den unteren Teil der Verpackung stellt ein kleiner Überkarton dar, der auf seiner Rückseite technische Informationen und besondere Features der Maus zeigt. 

Gleich zu Beginn der Fotosession hat sich eine meiner beiden Lampen dazu entschlossen ihr Leben aufzugeben, weshalb ich die schattigen Bilder entschuldige.  ​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Streift man diesen Karton ab, so wird man von dessen Innenleben geradezu geblendet. Die eigentliche Verpackung der Mamba steht indes in makellosem Schwarz daneben. Auf der Vorderseite prangt schwarz auf Schwarz ein Schriftzug: "welcome to the cult of razer" Beim Lesen hallt dieser Ruf durch meine Ohren, wie der dämonische Klang eines Endgegners, der sich gerade über mich lustig macht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dieser Schriftzug entpuppt sich als eingesteckter Deckel, den ich vorsichtig entferne. Dahinter wieder das Logo der Schlange auf einer kleinen Schachtel aus samtschwarzer Pappe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ab jetzt ist rohe Gewalt gefragt. Wer hier keine Kraft in den Fingern hat, der wird es niemals an das Objekt der Begierde schaffen. Es sind zwar alle Handgriffe zum Entfernen des Deckels aufgedruckt, ich bekomme aber trotzdem leichte Schweißperlen auf der Stirn, als ich versuche mich dem Inneren zu nähern. Bevor der Deckel entfernt ist, bieten sich meinem Blick übrigens nur zwei schwarze Schachteln, die Dritte kommt unverhofft unter dem Plxiglasdeckel zum Vorschein. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diese drei schwarzen Schachteln beherbergen das gesamte Zubehör. Einfach gehalten treffen sie genau meinen Geschmack - mehr dazu aber gleich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Widmen wir unsere Aufmerksamkeit noch einmal dem kleinen Etui, welches direkt hinter dem Deckel lauerte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dieses Etui aufgeschlagen kommt zunächst eine kleine Begrüßungskarte zum Vorschein. Hat man diese hinter sich gelassen, geht es mit einer Karte weiter, die einem den Link zu den neuesten Downloads (Treiber usw.) für Razer-Produkte verrät. Neben einer Kurzanleitung befindet sich noch eine ausführliche Anleitung, ein Produktkatalog und ein Razer-Aufkleber im Lieferumfang. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun geht es aber ans Auspacken der drei geheimnisvollen Schachteln. Geöffnet werden sie mittels einer kleinen Lasche, die bereits den Inhalt vermuten lässt. Schachtel Nummero Uno beinhaltet die Ladestation der Mamba. Diese ist vom Finish in hochglänzenden Schwarz gehalten, ganz im Gegensatz zu der Maus mit ihrer gummierten Oberfläche - ein toller Kontrast. Auf der Vorderseite ist wieder das Herstellerlogo sichtbar, solange nicht die Mamba auf diesem Sockel verweilt und die goldenen Kontakte zum Laden des Nagers. Die Unterseite soll hier auch kurz erwähnt werden. Diese ist mit einer Gummimatte belegt, die absolute Rutschfreiheit bietet und einem weißen Rahmen, der für die Beleuchtung zuständig ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kiste Nummer zwei beinhaltet den Akku samt Deckel - wieder sauber verpackt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wo ein USB-Logo drauf ist, muss sich auch entsprechendes Zubehör drin befinden - und so ist es auch. Diese kleine Schachtel beweist es mal wieder, dass es die kleinen Dinge sind, die einem viel Freude bereiten - und sei es einfach ein sauber eingeschlagenes Kabel, was unter dem sanften Schleier aus schwarzem Stoff ruht. Ein Blickfang wie er im Buche steht ...und ja, es ist eigentlich nur ein Kabel. Auf der einen Seite des xxx Zentimeter langen Kabels ist ein üblicher USB-Stecker (mit Kappe) angebunden, auf der anderen Seite ein spezieller Mini-USB-Stecker, der an die Maus adaptiert werden kann. Beide Enden sind vergoldet, der komplette Kabelstrang umwebt. Von der Optik erinnert dies an ein gesleevtes Kabel, es handelt sich aber um ein direkt umwebtes Exemplar mit sehr guten Gleiteigenschaften.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das war es dann auch mit den Beilagen. Razer verzichtet auf unnützen Schnickschnack und beschränkt sich auf das Wesentliche. Das was hier aber geboten wird, befindet sich auf höchstem Level der Verarbeitung und Verpackung - auch Einfachheit kann überzeugen. Mancher vermisst vielleicht einen beigelegten Treiber, angesichts einer Größe von gerade mal 32 MiByte ist das aber verschmerzbar. Spieler werden sowieso auf den jeweils neusten verfügbaren Treiber der Supportseite setzen.​
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​​


----------



## Klutten (20. März 2009)

*AW: [Review] Razer Mamba*

 Die Mamba - Eindrücke:

 Nachdem man das komplette Zubehör aus der Verpackung befreit hat, geht es zum Objekt der Begierde - der Mamba. Bilder von ihr gibt es im Review noch mehr als genug, sodass die hier gezeigten Impressionen größtenteils unkommentiert bleiben. Viel Spaß dabei.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Die Mamba und das Destructor-Pad passen farblich exakt zusammen und bilden ein harmonisches Duo. Aber es sind nicht nur optische Vorteile, die beiden liegen auch von der technischen Seite voll auf einer Wellenlänge.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Was folgt ist eine 360° Rundumsicht in neun Bildern, bei der man die Maus aus jedem Winkel gut ins Blickfeld bekommt. Bis ins kleinste Detail bietet die Mamba eine wirklich schöne Optik. Sie ist schlicht, elegant und kann durch eine interessante Linienführung gekonnt die Blicke auf sich ziehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Thront die Mamba erst mal auf ihrer beiliegenden Ladestation, so stimmt auch das Gesamtbild auf dem Schreibtisch. Edel und aufgeräumt wirkt die Maus, die blaue Beleuchtung unterstreicht das klassische Design.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Zum Abschluss noch einmal zwei größere Bilder der Front. Aus dieser Perspektive ergeben sich die aggressivsten Bilder der Mamba. Die Optik ist stimmig.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​Die Mamba - Technik und Features:

Technik, Technik, Technik. Auch wenn eine Maus nicht gerade den Anschein erweckt, so steckt doch im Inneren mittlerweile High-End Messtechnik und hochwertige Datenübertragung. Gepaart mit Gewicht, Design und Ergonomie ergibt sich ein komplexes Gesamtpaket, was es jetzt zu ergründen gilt. Für sehr viele Spieler steht das Gewicht einer Maus im Vordergrund. Daher folgend die Einzelgewichte und Baugruppen - Gewichte in Gramm:



Bauteil | Gewicht
Maus | 104
Deckel | 6
Akku | 20
Zusammen (Akkubetrieb) | 131
Kabel einzelnd | 41
Maus + Kabel | 113
Alles | 136
Mit den Gewichtsangaben liegt die Mamba auf der Höhe mit anderen Gamer-Mäusen. Vielerorts wird aber die Gewichtsverteilung in der Maus bemängelt, da diese recht hecklastig ausgelegt ist. Spieler die ihre Maus nur mit den Fingern führen und mit Low-Sense-Einstellungen spielen, müssen daher gut zufassen. Wer die Maus aber mit der vollen Hand greift, der wird von dem Gewicht im Heck wenig merken. Das Abheben der Maus funktioniert bedingt der Technik sowieso nicht ganz sorgenfrei. Durch die dreidimensionale Abtastung des Untergrundes verrutscht der Mauszeiger beim Abheben leicht. Problematisch wird dies mit der Erhöhung der dpi-Zahl, da der Effekt linear vergrößert wird. Einen Nachteil muss man aber an dieser Stelle nicht fürchten. Wer jenseits von 2.000 oder gar 3.000 dpi spielt, der wird seine Maus kaum noch beim Spielen umsetzen, da der Arbeitsbereich schon sehr eingegrenzt ist.

Technik und andere Features verstecken sich oft im Inneren oder aber wie bei Mäusen üblich - auf der Unterseite. Die Mamba macht da auch keine Ausnahme beherbergt dort alle notwendigen Details. Am auffälligsten prangt am Heck der Maus, der große Deckel für den Akku. Hier von links nach rechts -> 1. Akku auf die Kunststoffmatte legen und runterdrücken -> 2. Der vertieft sitzende Akku kann ab jetzt über die kleine Lasche wieder nach oben gezogen und entfernt werden -> 3. Der Deckel sitzt an der Oberkante tiefer im Gehäuse als der untere Teil. Hintergrund ist, dass an der entstehenden Kante eine Einrastfunktion für die Mamba auf der Ladestation entsteht. Die direkt darüber angeordneten Kontakte deuten dies bereits an. 

Die Laufzeit des Akkus wird vom Hersteller mit 14 Stunden ununterbrochen Spielens und 72 Stunden normalen Spielens angegeben. Hier eine Trennung zu machen ist sicherlich schwer - während des Testzeitraums hat der Akku aber immer rund 30 Stunden (sprich 3 Tage Arbeit) durchgehalten. Man kann die Maus natürlich auch zwischendurch zum Laden auf die Station stellen, doch ich wollte sie schon gemäß ihren Grenzen testen. Die verbaute Technik fordert damit einen gewissen Tribut, was den Stromverbrauch angeht. Zum Vergleich: eine etwa gleich schwere Logitech MX1000 Laser verrichtet hier locker 2 Wochen - sprich ~140 Stunden und mehr ihren Dienst, bevor der Akku zur Neige geht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Es gibt aber noch mehr auf der Unterseite zu entdecken. Im Bild links befindet sich ein Schalter, mit dem die Maus komplett abgeschaltet werden kann um bei längerem Nichtgebrauch den Akku zu schonen. Rechtsseitig auf gleicher Höhe ist der Connect-Button angeordnet, welcher die drahtlose Verbindung mit der Basisstation herstellt. Etwas weiter darüber gelangt man zu einem Sicherungsschalter für das (hier im Bild) angeschlossene Mauskabel. Damit der eifrige Gamer sein Kabel im Eifer des Gefechts nicht verliert, muss dieser nach rechts geschoben werden um das Kabel zu entriegeln. Die Maus-Skates sind sehr weit außen angeordnet, was eine gute Sicherheit gegen kippeln bietet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Wohl wichtigstes technische Element dieses High-End Eingabegerätes ist der optische Sensor, der die Speerspitze der derzeitigen Lasertechnologie darstellt. Mit einer Abtastrate von 5.600 dpi bietet er extrem viel Spielraum um jedem Spieler gerecht zu werden. Besonderen Wert legt Razer bei der Mamba aber auf die Latenzfreiheit des Sensors. Mit einer Millisekunde Takt (1.000 Hz) zwischen den Abfragezeitpunkten soll hier im Betrieb ohne Kabel keinerlei Verzögerung merklich sein. Gegenüber anderen Konkurrenten soll die Mamba hier punkten, zumal es bis jetzt nahezu keine Maus gegeben hat, die auf so hohem technischen Level ausgelegt war. Damit soll zudem eine Beschleunigung der Maus um das 50-fache der Erdbeschleunigung möglich sein.​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
In der Praxis bewahrheiten sich dann auch die vollmundigen Versprechen. Um die mögliche Verzögerung der Mamba zu testen belege ich mir eine Taste mit dem "on the fly"-Senitivity und kann fortan mittels Mausrad und Taste die Sensitivity in 100-dpi-Schritten verstellen. Getestet wurde der kabellose Betrieb ausschlißelich in schnellen Shootern wie Counterstrike Source und Crysis bzw. Warhead. Dabei habe ich einerseits nur im Spiel die Sensitivity vertellt, andererseits aber auch eine Anpassung mittels des Windows-Menüs vorgenommen, sodass immer eine gleiche Gescheindigkeit vorherrschte. Und tatsächlich. Egal ob 800 dpi oder 5.600 dpi, die Mamba leistet sich nicht den kleinsten Aussetzer im Testbetrieb. Auch verschiedene Untergründe haben keinen Einfluß auf diese Funktion. Kabelloses Spielvergnügen ist absolut gewährleistet. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Über den Sinn von 5.600 dpi möchte ich an dieser Stelle keine Diskussion vom Zaun brechen, da die Mamba mit jeglichen Einstellungen ein präzises Spielgefühl vermittelt. Der große Spielraum und die feine Verstellung bieten sich aber hervorragend an, um die Geschwindigkeit exakt den eigenen Bedürfnissen anzupassen. Diese habe ich mit 4.000 dpi schon nach kurzer Zeit gefunden. Seidenweich gleitet der Mauszeiger über den Desktop - fantastisch.

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​Die Mamba vs. Roccat Kone:

Wenn sie auch nicht in derselben Preisklasse spielen, so stellen diese beiden Probanden doch wohl in der gleichen Liga, was Zielgruppe, Ausstattung, Technik und Funktionsumfang angeht. Ein kurzer optischer Vergleich der beiden Spieler-Mäuse ist somit unerlässlich und bietet einen Überblick bezüglich Form und Handhabung. Dabei sind sich die Mamba und die Kone oft ähnlich, aber trotzdem grundverschieden. Ein Blick auf die Front zeigt, dass sich die Mamba noch tiefer wie die Kone kauert und der charakteristische, der Ergonomie förderliche Buckel schwächer ausgeprägt ist. Beide Mauskabel sind so hoch angebracht, dass sie keinerlei Probleme auf dem Pad oder Tisch verursachen sollten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Auf dem linken Bild gleichen sich die beiden dann mal wirklich wie ein Ei dem anderen. Aus dieser Sicht zeigt sich der Buckel und die Linienführung bis in die Maustasten nahezu gleich. Auffällig ist hier, dass das Heck der Mamba aufgrund des flacheren Buckels viel sanfter ausläuft, die Kone hat hier einfach mehr Futter. Auch der Scheitelpunkt ist von entscheidender Bedeutung - zumindest bei relativ schlanken Händen. Der, bei der Mamba etwas nach vorne verlagerte Punkt wirkt sich positiv auf die Handhaltung aus und sorgt dafür, dass man nicht aus Gewohnheit nach hinten von der Maus abrutscht, was bei längerem Gebrauch oft unbemerkt geschieht. So hat man alle Tatsten immer griffbereit. Betrachtet man beide Nager von hinten, erkennt man sehr deutlich das für Rechtshänder ausgeprägte Design mit der nach rechts abfallenden Oberfläche. Hier wirkt die Mamba etwas runder, die Kone mit ihren seitlichen Eingriffe sieht noch schnittiger aus und bietet den Fingern mehr Auflage.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Auf dem linken Bild wird wieder ersichtlich, dass die Kone einfach mehr Volumen hat. Man braucht allerdings keine großen Hände, wie es hier erscheinen mag. Die Kone bietet einfach einen anderen Ansatz und sorgt für eine komplette Auflage der Hand, während die Mamba leichter mit den Fingern geführt werden kann. Hier sind aber persönliche Vorlieben gefragt, mir gefallen beide und bereiten keinerlei Probleme beim direkten Umgreifen von der einen auf die andere Maus. Auf dem rechten Bild kann man recht wenige Unterschiede ausmachen. Was man allerdings erkennt ist, dass die seitlichen Eingriffe für den Daumen grundverschieden sind. Die Kone bietet eine Auflagefläche, die Mamba ein sehr rutschfestes Pad, was hier im Dunkeln verschwindet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
In der Draufsicht offenbaren sich weitere Unterschiede beim Design. Die Mamba wirkt wesentlich schlanker, was typisch für die Mäuse aus dem Hause Razer ist. Auffällig ist die Breite der Tasten und deren Erreichbarkeit. Die Mamba bietet eine sehr breite Auflagefläche im vorderen Bereich und auch die beiden Sondertasten sind zum einen gut dimensioniert und verfügen darüber hinaus über einen exzellenten Druckpunkt. Das Mausrad der Mamba ist etwas weiter Vorne angesiedelt, absolut rutschfest sind aber beide Probanden. Hier fehlen der Mamba aber die seitlichen Funktionen des Rades, lediglich der Klick wird freigegeben. Last but not least die Unterseite der beiden Zockermäuse. Der Sensor ist mittig im Mausprofil angeordnet, im Heck befinden sich Akku oder Gewichte, einzig die Maus-Skates zeigen wahre Unterschiede. Die Mamba setzt auf kleinere Flächen, die Kone auf breitere Auflagepunkte. Beide lassen sich aber hervorragend auf ihrem jeweiligen Untergrund verschieben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Was soll man sagen? Beide Mäuse, die Mamba wie auch die Kone sind teilweise grundverschieden und wirken trotzdem ähnlich bis gleich. Im direkten Vergleich wirkt die Mamba aufgrund der besseren Spaltmaße etwas hochwertiger, es gibt aber bei beiden nichts zu meckern. Die Verarbeitung ist wirklich top, die Beschichtungen sehr wertig und die Beleuchtungsfeatures bringen sich toll in das jeweilige Konzept ein.
 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ ​Der Treiber - Installation und Funktionen:

Ein ebenso wichtiges Detail ist neben den technischen Features der Hardware, der softwareseitige Support im Betriebssystem. Razer verzichtet (zumindest bei dem mir vorliegenden Presse-Sample) auf die Dreingabe einer Treiber-CD. Allerdings werden die wenigsten Gamer eine solche wirklich benötigen. Aufgrund der Schnelllebigkeit bietet es sich sowieso an, den jeweils aktuellsten Treiber auf der Herstellerseite zu laden - gerade auch, weil mit dem Treiber die Firmware der Maus auf den aktuellen Stand gebracht werden kann. 

Den jeweils aktuellen Treiber gibt es auf*** Ein einfacher Klick auf der letzten Seite des Treibers katapultiert einen aber ebenso auf die Downloadseite.

*Bitte beachten:* Die Dokumentation des Treibers beruht auf einem ersten Beta-Treiber von Razer. Bis zum Verklaufsstart kann es also sein, dass dieser noch ausgebaut und verbessert wird!

Der Vollständigkeit halber ist die Installation bebildert. Ich verzichte aber auf Erklärungen, da die Installation des Treibers einfach und ohne auftretende Fragen vonstatten geht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach geglückter Installation und einem erzwungenen Neustart des Systems geht es zum ersten Mal in das Menü der Treibersoftware. Bei jedem Besuch werden zunächst die Daten direkt aus dem Speicher der Maus (Razer Synapse) geladen, was einige Sekunden benötigt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man befindet sich im ersten Reiter zur Belegung der Maustasten. Die Besonderheit hier: jeder der sieben Haupttasten kann eine von insgesamt 15 Funktionen zugewiesen werden. Das ist bisher einmalig, beschränken doch viele Hersteller gewisse Funktionen auf Zusatztasten. *
Hier der Überblick:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Klick einfach (linke Maustaste Standard)
Menü ( rechte Maustaste Standard)
Universelles Scrollen (Mausrad Standard)
Doppelklick
Makro
Sensitivity -> 1 Stufe höher
Sensitivity -> 1 Stufe niedriger
Vorwärts (Daumentaste 2 Standard)
Zurück (Daumentaste 1 Standard)
"On the fly"-Sensitivity
Single Key (z.B. einzelner Buchstabe)
Profil wählen
Aufwärts scrollen
Abwärts scrollen
Knopf/Taste deaktivieren
Dem Mausrad selbst können insgesamt sechs Funktionen auferlegt werden:


Makro
Sensitivity -> 1 Stufe höher
Sensitivity -> 1 Stufe niedriger
Aufwärts scrollen
Abwärts scrollen
Knopf/Taste deaktivieren
Die nächsten beiden Reiter widmen sich der Performance und den Profilen, die auf der Maus gespeichert werden können. Im Performance-Menü werden die wichtigsten Einstellungen vorgenommen: Geschwindigkeiten, Sensitivity, Beschleunigung und Abtastfrequenz. Über Schieberegler sind dpi-Einstellungen schnell gewählt, zusätzlich kann man hier beide Achsen der Ebene separat voneinander konfigurieren. Von hier aus geht es noch eine Ebene tiefer in die Konfiguration der Sensitivity-Stufen, die jederzeit gewechselt werden können. Fünf verschiedene Stufen können nach Wunsch und wieder in beiden Achsen eingestellt werden. Perfektionisten können sich die Maus hier wirklich exakt auf den Arm schneidern. Das Menü für die speicherbaren Profile zeigt sich wie die übrige Software sehr übersichtlich. Profile können importiert, exportiert und einzelnen Anwendungen/Spielen zugewiesen werden, was auch in der Praxis tadellos funktioniert. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die letzten beiden Reiter sind das Makro- und das Beleuchtungsmenü. Wie schon die Profile, so lassen sich Makros spielend leicht und sehr übersichtlich aufnehmen und ordnen. Dabei kann sogar die länge der Eingabe oder die Zeitverzögerung mit einbezogen werden. Dieses Feature ist für Rollen- und Strategiespieler interessant, für einen Shooter-Spieler wie mich aber nur von untergeordneter Bedeutung, da bei vielen Online-Spielen kombinierte Tastenabfolgen gegen die Regeln sind. Die Funktion ist aber wieder ohne Tadel und leistet einen zuverlässigen Dienst. Abschließend bietet sich die Möglichkeit, alle drei Beleuchtungsfunktionen der Mamba zu steuern. Wer es also dezent mag, der kann hier Hand anlegen. Im unteren Teil gibt es schließlich noch Informationen zum Treiber und einen direkten Draht zur Herstellerseite.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kleines Fazit: Der Treiber überzeugt. Er ist schick, schlicht und sehr funktional aufgebaut und bietet eigentlich alles, was ein Spieler braucht. An den umfangreichen Treiber der Roccat Kone mit den extrem vielfältigen Verstellmöglichkeiten kommt er aber nicht heran. Das ist natürlich kein Nachteil für die Mamba, der Unterschied im Umfang ist aber deutlich sichtbar.

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​​


----------



## Klutten (20. März 2009)

*AW: [Review] Razer Mamba*

Die Beleuchtung und Funktions-LEDs:

Wie es sich für eine anständige Gamer-Maus gehört, hat auch die Mamba einige Beleuchtungsfeatures, die dezent umgesetzt wurden. Der angesprochene weiße Rahmen der Ladestation leuchtet auf Wunsch in klassischem blau und auch das Mausrad leuchtet beidseitig neben der gummierten Lauffläche in derselben Farbe. Beides kann im Treiber deaktiviert werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Neben der Beleuchtung gibt es noch eine nützliche Zusatzanzeige unterhalb der linken Maustaste. Hier werden Ladezustand und die eingestellte Stufe der Sensitivity angezeigt, wenn im Treiber nicht die Funktion "On the fly"-Sensitivity eingestellt wurde. Anfänglich muss man sich zwar noch etwas an die drei Balken umfassende Anzeige gewöhnen, aber bereits nach wenigen Stunden geht hat man die gewünschte Stufe schnell im Blick. Jede Stufe kann wie bereits erwähnt im Treiber universell angepasst werden. Hier der Überblick:

*lll -* Stufe 5
*lll - *Stufe 4
 *lll - *Stufe 3*
lll - *Stufe 2*
lll *- Stufe 1

Weiterhin sind die drei Balken für den Ladezustand der Maus am Start. Wie nicht anders zu erwarten wechseln auch hier die Farben von Grün nach Rot und (wenn man nicht aufpasst ) auch mal auf schwarz. Die Anzeige ist insgesamt sehr nützlich und reicht für einen schnellen Überblick. Besonders hilfreich finde ich die Tatsache, dass die Mamba bei einer Bewegung zunächst die Sensitivity anzeigt und dann zur Ladeanzeige sanft überblendet. Das ist ebenso schick wie informativ.
  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis
 Gestatten - Razer Destructor:

Neben vielen Mäusen hat sich Razer auch auf die passenden Untergründe für Spieler spezialisiert. So gibt es für jeden Spielertyp und jeden Anspruch das passende Pad in unterschiedlicher Beschaffenheit. Für die Mamba habe ich mich entschlossen, dass wohl fortschrittlichste Mauspad aus dem Sortiment herbeizurufen - das Razer Destructor. Von der Form her erinnert es sehr an das altbekannte und sehr hochwertige ExactMat mit seinen beiden Oberflächen, von denen es hier nur eine gibt. Auf die schnelle "Speed"-Seite hat man bei dieser Entwicklung verzichtet, welche ich persönlich nicht vermisse. Die Performance der "Control-"-Seite bietet anscheinend nicht nur mir die beste Leistung, sondern auch den vielen Profi-Spielern und Teams, mit deren Hilfe das Destructor-Pad entwickelt wurde. Der Hersteller verspricht mit der hier eingesetzten Oberfläche eine um 37 Prozent gesteigerten Tracking-Eigenschaft, die der Präzision der getesteten Mamba mit ihren 5.600 DPI sicher entgegenkommt. Bei optischen Mäusen soll der Vorteil immerhin noch 25 Prozent betragen. Doch genug über die Technik verloren, packen wir das gute Stück doch erst mal aus.

Die Verpackung ist Razer typisch sehr edel und bietet bei diesem Pad eine Besonderheit. Geliefert wird ein hochwertig bedruckter Umschlag-Karton, der die eigentliche Verpackung des Pads noch verdeckt. Hierbei handelt es sich um ein sehr hartes Schaumstoffcase mit Meshoberfläche. Um Verschmutzungen beim Transport auszuschließen, ist das Ganze aber nochmals in Folie eingeschweißt. Entfernt man den Karton, liegt das Case enthüllt vor - mittig prangt das Razer Logo mit den drei Schlangen. Mittels eines Reißverschlusses lässt es sich dann auch komfortabel öffnen und enthüllt das feine Innere. Das Destructor-Mauspad liegt in einer passgenauen Mulde, die es vor Beschädigungen schützen soll. LAN-Party-Gänger werden daher sicher sehr lange Freude an dem empfindlichen Pad haben. ​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unter dem Deckel klebt ein kleiner Folienumschlag, der eine Echtheitsbescheinigung von Razer, sowie einen farbigen Produktkatalog enthält. Hier kann man sich zu seinem Mauspad gleich nochmal Informationen zu allen erhältlichen Mäusen holen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das eigentliche Pad lässt sich durch eine kleine Vertiefung an der Vorderseite leicht aus dem Case entnehmen. Größentechnisch ist es mit 320 x 280 Millimetern etwas über dem ExactMat angesiedelt, dazu aber gleich mehr. Ein erster Gefühlstest bescheinigt dem Destructor schnell Flexibilität und Härte in einem. Die Oberfläche fasst sich sehr gut an und ist etwas weicher als die des ExactMats. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Um das coole silbrig-graue Äußere des Pads dezent aufzufrischen, wurden zwei Applikationen eingearbeitet, die sehr gut mit dem schimmer der Oberfläche harmonieren. Oben rechts prangt wieder das Razer-Logo, den unteren Teil des Pads ziert der verwitterte Destructor-Schriftzug mit einer Ameise, die so nicht ganz in das schlangengeprägte Bild passen will. Höchstwahrscheinlich entzieht sich hier nur mir der Hintergrund - klärt mich also auf, falls hier jemand näheres weiß. Die Rückseite bildet schließlich den Kraftschluss zur Tischoberfläche und besteht aus einer gummierten Schicht, die nur mit allergrößter Kraftanstrengung zu einer Bewegung gebracht werden kann. Somit ist eine perfekte Positionierung auf dem Tisch gewährleistet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Optisch ist dieses Mauspad schon mal ein sehr schlichter Leckerbissen, der aber auch mit "inneren" Werten glänzen kann. Sicher kann man die versprochenen 37 Prozent Verbesserung bei der Tracking-Genauigkeit schwer in Worte fassen, die Mamba gleitet aber seidenweich über die Oberfläche und leistet sich keine Aussetzer.

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis
 Mauspads deluxe - der Vergleich:

Natürlich darf auch ein kleiner Vergleich der mir vorliegenden Mauspads nicht fehlen, denn nichts ist wichtiger als die perfekte Symbiose zwischen Maus und Matte. Als Vergleichskandidaten habe ich neben dem ebenfalls von Razer entwickelten ExactMat auch noch das Roccat Taito herangezogen. Somit lässt sich zum einen klären, ob es gegenüber dem Vorgänger Verbesserungen gibt, zum anderen bietet sich die Möglichkeit, die Mamba auf einem Stoffpad zu testen.

*Größen:* 
Hier selbst ermittelt über den Mittelpunkt, um eine gute Aussage über die zur Verfügung stehende Fläche zu bekommen. Daher decken sich die Werte nicht mit den Herstellerangaben.

- Razer Destructor = 330 x 250 Millimeter
- Razer ExactMat = 300 x 240 Millimeter
- Roccat Taito = 400 x 320 Millimeter

Das Taito überrragt die beiden Probanden von Razer in diesem Vergleich merklich, richtet sich aber vorrangig auch an eine andere Kategorie Spieler. Auch wenn Razer mit diesen beiden Pads von Low- bis High-Sense alle Spieler bedienen möchte, so ist für mein Dafürhalten der Lowsense-Bereich eher nicht das bevorzugte Einsatzgebiet. Das muss aber natürlich jeder selbst für sich entscheiden, die Vorlieben sind da ja sehr unterschiedlich. Die harten Untergründe und die etwas eingeschränkte Größe wären mir aber auf Dauer zu nervig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Vergleich der Oberflächen der beiden Razer-Pads offenbart eine große Ähnlichkeit. Die Beschaffenheit der Körnung ist nahezu identisch und ist wohl logische Weiterentwicklung des Herstellers. Allerdings fasst sich das Destructor-Pad viel weicher an, als das ich es vom ExactMat gewöhnt bin. Hier liegt die Vermutung nahe, dass durch den Aluminiumträger ein härterer Untergrund zur Verfügung stand und dadurch ein anderer Komfort geboten wurde. Tatsächlich ist der Kunststoff aber weicher. Durch einen von Anfang an im Destructor befindlichen Kratzer konnte ich einen kleinen Faden abziehen, der sich merklich dehnen ließ. Ergebnis ist ein deutlich leiserer Betrieb des Destructors ohne eine Einbuße der schon von je her guten Gleiteigenschaften.​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der Komfort wird nicht nur durch die Beschaffenheit der Oberfläche bestimmt, sondern auch über die Dicke des Mauspads. Kein Spieler möchte die Kante am Unterarm spüren und dadurch abgelenkt werden. Darum habe ich nachgemessen. Die Unterschiede sind klein, aber trotzdem in der Praxis deutlich spürbar.

* Dicken:*
- Razer Destructor = 2,5 mm
- Razer ExactMat inkl. Füsse = 3,2 mm
- Roccat Taito = 3,2 mm

Vertraut man nur den gemessenen Werten, so ergeben sich nahezu keine Unterschiede zwischen den drei Kandidaten. In der Praxis ist die 3,2 Millimeter hohe Alukante des ExactMat aber deutlich spürbarer als die des gleich hohen Taito, welches ja nur aus weichem Material besteht. Hier machen sich die 0,7 Millimeter Gewinn des Destructor-Padssehr angenehm bemerkbar. Die 2,5 Millimeter sind kaum bemerkbar, was sich gerade bei langen Sessions auswirkt. Auf dem folgenden Bild sind diese Unterschiede aber wiederrum kaum erkannbar. Was aber erkennbar ist ist die sehr gute Kantenqualität, die alle drei Pads aufweisen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Während das ExactMat auf Füssen steht (bzw. auf der Gummimatte der mitgelieferten Armauflage), sind die beiden anderen Pads mit direkt mit einer rutsch hemmenden Beschichtung ausgestattet. Hier offenbart sich ein sprichwörtliches "doppeltes Lottchen". Beide Mauspads gleichen sich wie ein Ei dem anderen und es ist unschwer zu erkennen, dass Roccat und Razer auf denselben Anbieter zurückgreifen. Schlecht ist das allerdings nicht. Schon in meinem Review der Roccat Kone + Taito habe ich die hervorragende Beschichtung gelobt, was auch an dieser Stelle wieder geschieht - erstklassig, da selbst mit leichten Verschmutzungen noch unverschiebbar! ​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Wie verhält sich die Mamba nun auf den Pads?

Das ist ohne große Umschweife schnell gesagt. Zu jeder Maus gehört das passende Pad, möchte man das Optimum an Performance auch wirklich nutzen. Während sich die Roccat Kone wirklich nur auf dem Taito erstklassig bewegen lässt, so wählerisch ist die Mamba ebenfalls, was das herstellereigene Programm angeht. Die Mamba wirkt auf dem Taito (Stoff) wirklich träge und lässt sich nicht angenehm verschieben. Bewegungen stocken und eine flüssige Kinematik fehlt. Anders auf den eigenen Pads. Von der Performance her merke ich bei meinem Test keinen Unterschied, was sicher auch für das etwas ältere und günstigere ExactMat spricht. Allerdings bietet das Destructor kleine aber wirklich angenehme Vorteile. So ist es flacher und angenehmer in der Handhabung und bietet eine leisere Benutzung, die durch die geänderte Materialkombination einhergeht. Da das ExactMat-Pad sehr langlebig ist, lohnt sich ein Umstieg für Besitzer des selbigen aus Kostengründen nur für die wenigsten. Wer allerdings vor dem Kauf eines neuen Mauspads steht und seiner Mamba das letzte Quentchen entlocken will, der sollte ohne Scheu zur Neuentwicklung greifen. Lieferumfang, Leistung und Materialanmutung sind erste Wahl.

*Vorteile im Überblick:*
- flacher (0,7 Millimeter)
- leiser (durch weichere aber dennoch harte Oberfläche) 
- keine Füsse, daher Oberfläche uneingeschränkt nutzbar
- sehr angenehme Größe
- tolle Verpackung für LAN-Partys

*Nachteile:*
- etwas teurer, angesichts des Lieferumfanges aber absolut gerechtfertigt

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis
 Fazit:

Das Ende naht und wird kurz und präzise ausfallen. Wer das Review wirklich komplett gelesen hat (Danke für die Geduld  ) vermutet sicher, dass man mir für diesen Test und eine so Pro-Mamba gerichtete Schreibe, einen Koffer voll Geld mitgeliefert hat. Das kann ich aber guten Gewissens verneinen, denn die hier gebotene Hardware spielt in jeder Hinsicht auf einem anderen Stern. Zudem ist Razer in den letzten Jahren mit seinen Mäusen kaum negativ aufgefallen, was man wirklich hervorheben muss. Die Mamba macht an dieser Stelle auch keine Ausnahme - eher nimmt sie eine Ausnahmestellung ein.

Die Mamba und auch das hier getestete Destructor-Pad aus gleichem Hause liefern absolute High-Tech für den Spieler nach Hause. In beiden Fällen ist das Gesamtbild, die Verarbeitung, Materialanmutung und Funktion über jeden Zweifel erhaben. Zugeben muss man allerdings auch, dass dieses Gespann mit rund 155 Euro kein Pappenstil ist. Wer allerdings bereit ist diese zu berappen, der wird nicht enttäuscht. Die Mamba ist preislich leider weit über der "fast" ebenbürtigen Kone angesiedelt, die selbst mit über 60 Euro kein Schnäppchen ist und man sollte hier wohlüberlegt zu Werke gehen.

* Positiv:*


Hervorragende Optik
Performance auf höchsten Niveau
Stimmige Beleuchtung
Sauberer, sehr funktioneller Treiber
Kabelloses Funktion
Sehr gute Druckpunkte aller Tasten inkl. Mausrad
Außergewöhnliche Verpackung
*Negativ:*


Der Preis - irgendwie nicht von dieser Welt
Schlussendlich erobert die Mamba den Thron aller Spielermäuse, erkauft sich diesen Platz aber mit einem exorbitanten Preis, der es wohl nur gut betuchten Spielern - und somit einer kleinen Gruppe - erlaubt, dieses geniale Stück Hardware zu besitzen. Anders das Destructor-Pad, welches mit 30 Euro zwar im oberen Segment aller Mauspads angesiedelt ist, durch seinen Lieferumfang und seine Haltbarkeit aber den Preis in jeder Form rechtfertigt.

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​


----------



## Klutten (20. März 2009)

*AW: [Review] Razer Mamba*

Picdump 2


----------



## Klutten (20. März 2009)

*AW: [Review] Razer Mamba*

Picdump 3


----------



## Klutten (20. März 2009)

*AW: [Review] Razer Mamba*

Picdump 4


----------



## Klutten (23. März 2009)

*AW: [Review] Razer Mamba*

Picdump 5


----------



## Klutten (3. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Razer Mamba + Destructor Pad im Extreme-Test*


*Das Review zur Razer Mamba geht nun online, rund zwei Wochen vor dem offiziellen Verkaufsstart am 16.04.2009 *

Ich bedanke mich noch einmal bei meinen beiden Sponsoren, die es mir ermöglicht haben, diese momentan in Deutschland so rare Hardware zu testen.

Allen anderen wünsche ich viel Spaß beim Lesen - Kritik und Fragen sind natürlich erwünscht.

​


----------



## der8auer (3. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Razer Mamba + Destructor Pad im Extreme-Test*

Hammer Review 

Hätte nicht gedacht, dass man aus einer Maus so viel rausholen kann. Sehr schöne Arbeit.

Nur die Statusanzeige der Maus wäre nichts für mich. *Rot-Grün-Sehschwäche*


----------



## BamBuchi (3. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Razer Mamba + Destructor Pad im Extreme-Test*





Was eine Hammer Maus 
Also wenn das stimmt was du geschrieben hast, werd ich mir sie wohl auch holen ... 

Zum Review allgemein :

Klasse, steckt sowas von viel Arbeit drin, und hat dir hoffentlich auch dabei Spaß gemacht. 

Machst echt Klasse Reviews Klutten


----------



## SCUX (3. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Razer Mamba + Destructor Pad im Extreme-Test*


saubere Arbeit Klutten!

und wie schauts jetzt mit der Lautstärke gegenüber der Kone 
bosonders das Klicken würde mich interessieren


----------



## rabensang (3. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Razer Mamba + Destructor Pad im Extreme-Test*

Verdammt gute Arbeit.


Schön gemacht und prächtiges Teil.


----------



## Klutten (4. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Razer Mamba + Destructor Pad im Extreme-Test*

@ SCUX
Die Mamba hat ein sehr weiches Klick-Geräusch, wesentlich leiser wie deine Kone. Allerdings leidet darunter keinesfalls der Druckpunkt. Dieser ist wirklich sehr präzise und birgt keinerlei Beanstandung.

@ all
Danke für das Lob. Auch wenn der Test sehr viel Arbeit geschluckt hat, hat er mir auch sehr viel Spaß gemacht. Die Kone war schon sehr begeisternd, die Mamba ist aber schlicht unglaublich. Obwohl die Unterschiede im Detail stecken und kaum bemerkbar sind, so ist sie doch einfach atemberaubend.


----------



## GW-Player (4. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Razer Mamba + Destructor Pad im Extreme-Test*

Tja, wer uns schon einen TS-Server "sponsort" kann ja nur gute Tests schreiben. 

Geiles Review! Respekt!

Nur mal aus Interesse:

Musstes du die Mamba nach dem Test wieder abgeben oder hast du sie (vielleicht nach kleinem Unkostenbeitrag) behalten dürfen?


----------



## Klutten (4. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Razer Mamba + Destructor Pad im Extreme-Test*

Die jetzige Mamba musste wieder zurück, da es nur ca. 10 Stück in Deutschland gibt. Wenn ich allerdings ganz viel Glück habe, bekomme ich bei entsprechender Verfügbarkeit ein Exemplar, damit ich auch weiterhin Fragen der Community beantworten kann. Momentan ist das Problematisch - ohne Maus komme ich nicht mal in den Treiber 

Drück mir die Daumen...


----------



## SCUX (4. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Razer Mamba + Destructor Pad im Extreme-Test*



Klutten schrieb:


> Drück mir die Daumen...


aber immer doch http://nikon2001.files.wordpress.com/2008/06/daumen_druecken1.jpg


----------



## ciTy-ScOuT (4. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Razer Mamba + Destructor Pad im Extreme-Test*

Hallo,

habe mich extra angemeldet um KLUTTEN zu danken für seine guten Reviews... und all das zu bestätigen was er über die Mamba geschrieben hat.
Übrigens gibt es mehr als 10 in Deutschland ...hehe...habe meine bei CASEKING gekauft und zwar gestern... 

..also bis die Tage ciTy-ScOuT..


----------



## Klutten (4. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Razer Mamba + Destructor Pad im Extreme-Test*

Das ist ja mal lustig. Meine letzte Information war der Verkaufsstart am 16.04. Das der Käsekönig die Maus schon jetzt im Angebot hat, ist daher echt komisch - aber natürlich sehr gut.


----------



## SCUX (4. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Razer Mamba + Destructor Pad im Extreme-Test*



Klutten schrieb:


> Das ist ja mal lustig. Meine letzte Information war der Verkaufsstart am 16.04. Das der Käsekönig die Maus schon jetzt im Angebot hat, ist daher echt komisch - aber natürlich sehr gut.


aber der Saturn (Neueröffnet in der Frankfurter_ myZeil_) hatte die auch schon vor 14 Tagen da stehen.....
bin mir nicht 100_aber zu 95% sicher....vieleicht waren es nur 2-3Stück oder so, hab sie aber gesehn.....(und nein es war keine andere bie der das Kabel abgefallen war)


----------



## k-b (4. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Razer Mamba + Destructor Pad im Extreme-Test*

'Willst du das Mausrad nicht mal nem Belastungstest aussetzen? Net das nacher wieder jemand meckert 

Sehr netter Test


----------



## Der Dudelsack (4. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Razer Mamba + Destructor Pad im Extreme-Test*

Toller Test!!!
Super Maus!!!
Das Pad hab ich schon 2 Monate und bin echt zufrieden!!!

Mamba bei Caseking: KLICK


----------



## matti30 (5. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Razer Mamba + Destructor Pad im Extreme-Test*

130 Euro für ne Maus...net schlecht 

Ein Vergleich zur G5 Refresh...wäre der noch drin? 

Sonst, tolle Schreibe, noch tollerer Test ^^


----------



## Painxx (5. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Razer Mamba + Destructor Pad im Extreme-Test*

toller test.. kannst du vlt. Razer Destructor mit Razer Goliathus Speed Alpha vergleichen?


----------



## Klutten (5. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Razer Mamba + Destructor Pad im Extreme-Test*

Weder ein Vergleich mit der G5 von Logitech noch den anderen Pads von Razer sind möglich, da ich nicht im Besitz der Komponenten bin.

Danke aber für das Lob.


----------



## joel3214 (5. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Razer Mamba + Destructor Pad im Extreme-Test*

Super gemacht der Test.
Jetzt brauche ich wen mit einer Kristall Kugel 
Was denkt ihr wann wird der Pries fallen?


----------



## matti30 (5. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Razer Mamba + Destructor Pad im Extreme-Test*

naja, dann bleibe ich wohl bei meiner Refresh ;o) es sei denn, die Mamba sinkt in absehbarer Zeit im Preis


----------



## FortunaGamer (5. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Razer Mamba + Destructor Pad im Extreme-Test*

Geiler Test super gemacht. Da hast du dir richtig mühe gegeben.
Das ist eine super Maus bin am überlegen aber der Preis wie du auch schon gesagt hast. Ich denke das die sich nicht lange auf dem Pres halten kann. Ich holle mir zu erst eine neue Tastatur dann werde ich mir woll die Maus hollen.


----------



## Klutten (5. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Razer Mamba + Destructor Pad im Extreme-Test*

Der Preis wurde ja bereits während der letzten Wochen gesenkt. Ein weiterer, größerer Preisnachlass ist nicht so schnell zu erwarten. Die hier gebotene Technik kostet nun mal und das lässt sich Razer auch bezahlen. Billig war Razer noch nie - auch wenn der Preis von rund 125 Euro doch noch eine andere Hausnummer ist.


----------



## xTc (5. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Razer Mamba + Destructor Pad im Extreme-Test*

Erstmal, Hut ab. Ein sehr sehr geiles Review.  Die Fotos sind mal wieder traumhaft. Du hast mal wieder gezaubert. 

Die Maus ist natürlich auch nicht ohne. Für das Teil braucht man bestimmt einen Waffenschein.  Mir persönlich gefällt sie sehr gut, der Preis ist allerdings auch echt ne Hausnummer.  

Vom Preis aus, würde ich wohl doch eher zu _Roccat Kone_ greifen. 


Gruß


----------



## Painxx (5. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Razer Mamba + Destructor Pad im Extreme-Test*

ich hab ja die Kone ... hmm.. wenn mamba auf 100euro fallen würde, würde ich die kone verkaufen


----------



## el barto (5. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Razer Mamba + Destructor Pad im Extreme-Test*

Richtig guter Test und sehr informativ...nur eins gibt es zu bemängeln... er regt zum kaufen an und das bei 130 Euro 

Wirklich gute Arbeit, wobei der vergleich zu selten gewordenen G7 genial wäre.

mfg el barto


----------



## Michisauer (5. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Razer Mamba + Destructor Pad im Extreme-Test*

Super Review, aber ich bleib bei den Preisen zur Zeit noch bei meiner G5 rev2 und der Razer ExactMat mit ihren beiden Seiten. Hab die damals nem Kumpel für 10€ abgekauft und die Maus im Sonderangeboot bei Doofmarkt für 35€ geschossen. Und dafür ist beides einfach nur Top.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Razer Mamba + Destructor Pad im Extreme-Test*



der8auer schrieb:


> Hammer Review
> 
> Hätte nicht gedacht, dass man aus einer Maus so viel rausholen kann. Sehr schöne Arbeit.




Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen, man wäre froh, wenn manch Mainboardtest soweit ins Detail gehen würde...

Eine Frage ist für mich aber noch offen geblieben: Können auch Tastenkombinationen zugewiesen werden? ("Single Key" und "Makro" umfassen es zumindest dem Namen nach nicht)


----------



## benjasso (5. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Razer Mamba + Destructor Pad im Extreme-Test*

Schöner Test, wenn nicht der Preis wäre, würde ich auch über einen Kauf nachdenken, obwohl ich eigentlich strickt gegen kabellose Eingabegeräte bin. Eine Frage, da du sie ja alle testen konntest: welches Pad würdest du für (m)eine G9 empfehlen?


----------



## Klutten (5. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Razer Mamba + Destructor Pad im Extreme-Test*

@ruyven_macaran

Mit "Single Key" kannst du einen einzelnen Tastendruck ausführen -> z.B. Windows-Taste. Wofür das allerdings gut ist, kann ich dir auch nicht wirklich sagen, da es ja nichts anderes ist, wie ein kurzes Makro. Mit einem Makro sind natürlich auch Tastenkombinationen kein Problem, zumal die Software der Mamba die Verzögerungszeit/Eingabezeit beachtet.

@ benjasso
Ich kenne zwar die G9 nicht, sondern lediglich die MX518 - empfehlen würde ich dir aber ein hartes Pad, sprich ExactMat oder Destructor. Auf einem Stoffpad habe ich meine MX518 nie benutzt, da sie dort einfach zu schwergängig zu verschieben ist.


----------



## --->Tim<--- (5. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Razer Mamba + Destructor Pad im Extreme-Test*

Super Review, aber ich bleib bei den Preisen zur Zeit noch bei meiner MX 518 und der Razer ExactMat. Ich liebäugel ja auch eher mit ner microsoft x8, weil die eher der Logitech "Architektur" nahe kommt. Hatte vor jahren auch mal ne Razer Diamondback. Ich schwör, mit der hab ich nicht so viel getroffen wie mit der MX518. Ist vielleicht auch Typ-bedingt, glaub aber, das ne x8 auf jeden fall das bessere Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis hat. Ansonsten grüss ich jeden, der auch auf der Timewarp 2009 war. Ja, das war real life...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Razer Mamba + Destructor Pad im Extreme-Test*



Klutten schrieb:


> @ruyven_macaran
> 
> Mit "Single Key" kannst du einen einzelnen Tastendruck ausführen -> z.B. Windows-Taste. Wofür das allerdings gut ist, kann ich dir auch nicht wirklich sagen, da es ja nichts anderes ist, wie ein kurzes Makro. Mit einem Makro sind natürlich auch Tastenkombinationen kein Problem, zumal die Software der Mamba die Verzögerungszeit/Eingabezeit beachtet.



Also mit "Tastenkombination" meinte ich zeitgleiches Auslösen - z.B. "Strg+links" - kein Makro, bei dem die Tasten nacheinander ausgelöst werden.
(Sinn ist der gleiche wie bei Einzeltasten: Auslösen von Funktionen, die im Programm nicht zuordbar sind, in dem man die zugehörige Taste(nkombination) auf der Maus simuliert. Klassisches Beispiel: Kameraschwenks in AOE3 - wobei der Mamba da eh das Kipprad für fehlt...)


----------



## Klutten (5. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Razer Mamba + Destructor Pad im Extreme-Test*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Also mit "Tastenkombination" meinte ich zeitgleiches Auslösen - z.B. "Strg+links" - kein Makro, bei dem die Tasten nacheinander ausgelöst werden.



Für diesen Zweck kannst du die Verzögerung zwischen zwei Tasten ausschalten, sodass ein gleichzeitiges Drücken simuliert wird.


----------



## Zlicer (5. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Razer Mamba + Destructor Pad im Extreme-Test*

Klutten..... ich bewundere und beneide dich. Bwundern tue ich dich für des einfach nur geile Review und beneiden tue ich dich da du die Schlange ausprobieren durftest.

Ich könnte mich jetzt in den A**** beißen dass ich mir vor Kurzem erst die Lachesis gekauft habe.

Preis    ja des ist so ne Sache. Er ist im Moment noch so abstrakt hoch, dass kaum jemand die Maus kaufen wird, sollten die Absatzzahlen zu niedrig sein könnte ich mir vorstellen dass Razer mit dem Preis auf 100 euro runter geht.

greetz Zlicer


----------



## Der_Terminator08 (6. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Razer Mamba + Destructor Pad im Extreme-Test*

Geiler Review Klutten. Sehr gut zu lesen. Thumbs up XD


----------



## eSpox (6. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Razer Mamba + Destructor Pad im Extreme-Test*

Was isn jetzt besser Mamba oder Roccat Kone?


----------



## BamBuchi (6. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Razer Mamba + Destructor Pad im Extreme-Test*

Wenn du das Geld hast dir die Mamba zu besorgen dann die Mamba 

Die ist nochmal ne ecke Präziser als die Kone


----------



## Uziflator (6. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Razer Mamba + Destructor Pad im Extreme-Test*



BamBuchi schrieb:


> Wenn du das Geld hast dir die Mamba zu besorgen dann die Mamba
> 
> Die ist nochmal ne ecke Präziser als die Kone


Und wie kommst du auf diese Annahme?


----------



## benjasso (6. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Razer Mamba + Destructor Pad im Extreme-Test*

Beim Amazon.com gabs die gestern für ca 100€ inkl. Versand, der gute Dollar Kurs machts möglich. Ist mir trotzdem zu teuer.


----------



## k-b (6. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Razer Mamba + Destructor Pad im Extreme-Test*

Naja dann noch 19% Mwst drauf und du bist bei 119 
Außerdem ist der Dollarkurs im moment alles andere als gut


----------



## McZonk (6. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Razer Mamba + Destructor Pad im Extreme-Test*

SO, nun hab ich es endlich durch den kompletten Test geschafft und ich muss sagen: Pure Begeisterung! Sowohl für die Maus selbst, als auch für das Geschriebene von Kolege Klutten. Super Arbeit, bitte mehr davon!


----------



## Klutten (6. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Razer Mamba + Destructor Pad im Extreme-Test*



Hbfe614 schrieb:


> Was isn jetzt besser Mamba oder Roccat Kone?



Das kann so pauschal nicht beantwortet werden. Beide Mäuse sind extrem gut in ihren Funktionen und bieten Spielern wirklich ein sehr gutes Handling. Meine Meinung dazu: Der Geldbeutel bzw. persönliche Geschmack entscheidet.



BamBuchi schrieb:


> Wenn du das Geld hast dir die Mamba zu besorgen dann die Mamba
> 
> Die ist nochmal ne ecke Präziser als die Kone



Wie kommst du zu dem Schluss? 

@ all

Vielen Dank für das Lob von allen Seiten. Ich freue mich schon auf den kommenden Test. Stay tuned


----------



## eSpox (6. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Razer Mamba + Destructor Pad im Extreme-Test*

-removed-


----------



## SCUX (6. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Razer Mamba + Destructor Pad im Extreme-Test*



Klutten schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für das Lob von allen Seiten. Ich freue mich schon auf den kommenden Test. Stay tuned


 
und dies wird eine neue Razer Tastatur sein die die gleichen Eigenschaften wie die Logitech Illuminated (geiles Teil ) hat, und zudem noch über die Eigenschaften der Mamba verfügt....nämlich ein abnehmbares Kabel 

ach neeeeee, eben kommts mir...derdiedas Roccat EingabeGERÄT


----------



## BamBuchi (7. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Razer Mamba + Destructor Pad im Extreme-Test*



Klutten schrieb:


> Wie kommst du zu dem Schluss?
> 
> @ all
> 
> Vielen Dank für das Lob von allen Seiten. Ich freue mich schon auf den kommenden Test. Stay tuned








			
				Klutten[Privat;696850 schrieb:
			
		

> Sie ist in Sachen Präzision nochmal besser wie die Kone


Deswegen^^


Beide sind High - End Mäuse , aber wenn man das Geld doch hat eine Mamba zu holen, dann überleg ich ned lange


----------



## Klutten (7. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Razer Mamba + Destructor Pad im Extreme-Test*

Den Zusammenhang muss ich mir jetzt nochmal genau durchlesen. 

EDIT:
Zugegeben ist der Eindruck sehr subjektiv und ich habe mir nochmal Gedanken dazu gemacht. Schlussendlich ist die Mamba wirklich eine Spur präziser, was ich aber im Nachhinein nur schwer revidieren kann. Sie ist anders ....aber der Großteil liegt in der Sicht des Betrachters.


----------



## rabensang (8. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Razer Mamba + Destructor Pad im Extreme-Test*



Klutten schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für das Lob von allen Seiten. Ich freue mich schon auf den kommenden Test. Stay tuned


#

Kommender Test??????????????????????????????

Bitte mehr Infos.


----------



## Zanza (8. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Razer Mamba + Destructor Pad im Extreme-Test*

also ich hab das problem das mein Dock nicht mehr geht hab Firmware Updater v1.03 gemacht und seit dem geht das ding nicht mehr, kann mir da wer weiter helfen ???


----------



## Klutten (9. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Razer Mamba + Destructor Pad im Extreme-Test*

Das wird schwer, denn wer ist schon in Besitz der Maus - das werden leider nicht viele sein. 

Ich versuche mal eine Antwort zu bekommen.


----------



## Zanza (9. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Razer Mamba + Destructor Pad im Extreme-Test*

das problem ist sobald ich das update starte geht bei der maus gut aber dann muss ich das dock anschließen und ab da kackt das update ab geht nix  mehr, und das ganze kann ich auch nicht reseten


----------



## audiking84 (9. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Razer Mamba + Destructor Pad im Extreme-Test*

Also bei mir ging das Updaten einfach, und auch ohne Probleme!

Komisch, welches BS hast den?

gruß


----------



## Zanza (9. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Razer Mamba + Destructor Pad im Extreme-Test*

Vista 64 bit


hab jetzt auf meinem XP system gemacht da ging es ohne probleme, bei Vista systeme soll es probleme geben wegen der MS treiber signatur


----------



## Zanza (10. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Razer Mamba + Destructor Pad im Extreme-Test*

Wie lange muss ich denn Akku laden bevor ich so richtig nutzen kann, es war gestern paar stunden am USB dran und danach auf funk umgestellt und habe vieleicht ca. 4h wow gespielt und der Akku hatte kein sanft mehr.


----------



## SCUX (10. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Razer Mamba + Destructor Pad im Extreme-Test*



Zanza schrieb:


> Wie lange muss ich denn Akku laden bevor ich so richtig nutzen kann, .


also keine Ahnung ob das bie den heutigen Akkus noch so ist....
aber ich hab das so in Erinnerung das man einen Akku nach der Leiferung restlos leer machen sollte, und dann min. 12 laden muss (weis jetzt nich ob man ihn dennoch "benutzen" soll während dieser Zeit).
Das ganze min. 2x, besser 4x durchziehen....

eigentlich sagt man das der sogenante Memoryeffekt nur bei Nickel-Cadmium Akkus vorkommt...(das ist kurz umschrieben der Effekt das sich ein noch halbvoller Akku der geladen wird selbst vorgaukelt er sei leer, und dann die quasi 50% Aufladung als 100% ansieht, und beim nächsten Laden auch nicht mehr läd wie beim letzten mal...).
allerdings scheiden sich da die Geister, und ein anfängliches komplettes Ent-und Beladen epfehlen die meisten Hersteller...
(als ich mich mal darüber mal informiert habe stand allerdings noch eine 1 vorne bei der Jahreszahl  )


----------



## Zanza (10. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Razer Mamba + Destructor Pad im Extreme-Test*

ich nutze die maus jetzt über UBS kabel und da ladt die das akku auch voll,


----------



## SCUX (10. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Razer Mamba + Destructor Pad im Extreme-Test*



Zanza schrieb:


> ich nutze die maus jetzt über UBS kabel und da ladt die das akku auch voll,


ein paar ist ja relativ


Zanza schrieb:


> es war gestern paar stunden am USB dran und danach auf funk umgestellt .


----------



## Zanza (10. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Razer Mamba + Destructor Pad im Extreme-Test*

heute seit 8 uhr morgens an USB kabel


----------



## duepperdaniel (14. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Razer Mamba + Destructor Pad im Extreme-Test*



> Oben rechts prangt wieder das Razer-Logo, den unteren Teil des Pads ziert der verwitterte Destructor-Schriftzug mit einer Ameise, die so nicht ganz in das schlangengeprägte Bild passen will. Höchstwahrscheinlich entzieht sich hier nur mir der Hintergrund - klärt mich also auf, falls hier jemand näheres weiß.



Anscheinend gehen Razer immer mehr die Schlangennamen aus. Daher ist die Bezeichnung Destructor eine Ameisenart. Deswegen höchstwahrscheinlich die Ameise im Schriftzug.

Nochmal großes Lob an Klutten!! xDD


----------



## Jami (14. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Razer Mamba + Destructor Pad im Extreme-Test*

Megagutes Review!
aumen:


----------



## Stomper (22. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Razer Mamba + Destructor Pad im Extreme-Test*

Ich bin seid 18.04.09 auch stolzer besitzer einer Razer Mamba! Meine vorherige war die Razer Lachesis die aber nach ausführlicher beanpsruchung der neuen Maus getrost in den Ruhestand treten kann!
Bin sehr begeistert  von diesem Prachtstück und warte schon gespannt darauf was Razer wohl als nächstes konzipieren wird.... 8000DPI?
Naja bis dahin wird mir die Mamba wohl gute dienste leisten

lg Stomper   

PS: dickes lob für die schöne Review!


----------



## perforierer (24. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Razer Mamba + Destructor Pad im Extreme-Test*

Mich würde mal interessieren, wie die beiden Zusatztasten oben erreichbar sind. Liegen ja etwas unkonventionell am linken Rand der linken Maustaste. Gut erreichbar? guter Druckpunkt? Dürften normalerweise für die DPI Umschaltung sein, sind aber ja auch für andere Funktionen sehr gut denkbar, z.B. beim Zocken für "Benutzen" oder "Funk" oder dergleichen.

Wäre schön, wenn ein Nutzer der Maus mal was dazu sagen könnte...


----------



## Klutten (24. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Razer Mamba + Destructor Pad im Extreme-Test*

Ich habe die Maus zwar nicht mehr da, kann dir aber sagen, dass die beiden Tasten selbst bei recht kleinen Händen noch problemlos mit dem Zeigefinger erreichbar sind. Grund hierfür ist das schlanke Design der Mamba. Die Tasten lassen sich sehr leicht bedienen und haben einen leichten, klar definierten Druckpunkt.


----------



## perforierer (29. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Razer Mamba + Destructor Pad im Extreme-Test*

Haben eigentlich noch ein paar Leute die Mamba geholt, oder wird sie wegen des hohen Preises boykottiert?  Ein paar weitere Userberichte fänd ich klasse.


----------



## SCUX (30. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Razer Mamba + Destructor Pad im Extreme-Test*



perforierer schrieb:


> Haben eigentlich noch ein paar Leute die Mamba geholt, oder wird sie wegen des hohen Preises boykottiert?  Ein paar weitere Userberichte fänd ich klasse.


 
kauf mir meine KONE und mein MX5500Set ab, dann kann ich sie mir kaufen


----------



## Klutten (30. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Razer Mamba + Destructor Pad im Extreme-Test*

Ich war gestern bei meinem Razer-Sponsor in Frankfurt. Mir wurde gesagt, dass sich die Mamba trotz des hohen Preises sehr gut verkauft und keinesfalls ein Ladenhüter ist.


----------



## SCUX (30. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Razer Mamba + Destructor Pad im Extreme-Test*



Klutten schrieb:


> Ich war gestern bei meinem Razer-Sponsor in Frankfurt. .


FFM?  da arbeite ich...braucht der was zu anziehen  man könnte ja tauschen


----------



## Klutten (30. April 2009)

*AW: [Review] Razer Mamba + Destructor Pad im Extreme-Test*

Sicher nicht. ^^


----------



## duepperdaniel (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Review] Razer Mamba + Destructor Pad im Extreme-Test*

Hi,
ich bin jetzt auch Besitzer der Razer Mamba in Verbindung mit dem Razer Destructor Mousepad. Leider musste ich 1 1/2 Wochen auf die Maus warten, was aber an dem Zeitpunkt der Bestellung lag. (In fast allen Shops ist sie zur Zeit sofort lieferbar!)
Nun zum Produkt ^^
Verpackung sieht sehr elegant aus...
Die Maus funktionierte auf Anhieb, lediglich das Laden und Speichern der Konfigs ist ein bisschen langsam.
Das Einzige was mich bei ersten benutzen der Maus ein wenig erschreckt hat war, dass bei einer Maus für diesen Preis ein Gleitpad ein wenig schief aufgebracht ist und so in der ersten Woche "gekratzt" hat. Dies wird aber von Mal zu Mal weniger.

Bis auf diese kleine Sache gefällt mir die Maus richtig gut, mal abgesehen von dem Preis der mit 120 € doch recht happig ist. Da fände ich 80-100 € doch eher angemessen.
Aber wer sich sehr für diese Maus interressiert und wer bereit ist mehr Geld auszugeben, da kann ich nur sagen: ABSOLUTE KAUFEMPFEHLUNG!!! und Daumen hoch.

An alle die sie besitzen oder auf sie warten: Noch viel Spaß damit xDD


----------



## duepperdaniel (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Review] Razer Mamba + Destructor Pad im Extreme-Test*

HI

Ich hab mir die Mamba gekauft.... Bin auch eig sehr zufrieden, aabbeerr....
Wenn ich ungefähr 5 Minuten weg bin (im Wireless Mode) geht die Maus in eine Arte Standby. Wenn ich jetzt die Maus bewege wacht sie wieder aus ihrem Standby auf. Jetzt aber: Klicken mit allen Tasten funktioniert nach dem Standby, nur der sensor funktionierd erst wieder wenn man sie unten drunter einmal aus und wieder angeschaltet hat... komisch!!

Hat da jemand ne Idee?

Vielen Dank wenn ihr antwortet..


----------



## schuballaa (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Review] Razer Mamba + Destructor Pad im Extreme-Test*

bei meiner mamba funktionier die macro version nicht.

ich habe eine burst funktion aufgenommen und trotzdem macht er dauerfeuer???

zum obrigen post:
hatte ich auch, lade die maus mal kommplett auf danach funktionierte es wieder


----------



## Preylord (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Review] Razer Mamba + Destructor Pad im Extreme-Test*

Hab das Teil letzte Woche Stapelweise im MM gesehen...
leider konnte ich nur durch die Verpackung gucken,es
lag keine zum Probefühlen aus  Auf Rückfrage wollte
man mir auch keine aus der Verpackung holen weil die
"...so Kompliziert sei"   ...ob das an meinen Abgerissenen
Shorts lag?  Peinlich...aber meine Frage deshalb hier an
die Besitzerriege...sind hier Linkshänder vorhanden die
mir ihren Eindruck vermitteln können?

PS: Super Review 

Mfg


----------



## Klutten (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Review] Razer Mamba + Destructor Pad im Extreme-Test*

Danke für das Lob. 

Auch wenn ich die Maus mittlerweile nicht mehr hier vor Ort habe, so habe ich sie doch mal als "nicht-Linkshänder" probegefasst. Trotz der nur geringen Wölbung, die für Rechtshänder optimiert ist, würde ich sie nur bedingt einem Linkshänder empfehlen. Sicher sind andere Mäuse (z.B. die Kone) noch unhandlicher für Linkshänder, aber auch bei der Mamba sollte man kleine Abstriche in Sachen Komfort machen. Die Erreichbarkeit der Seiten- und Sondertasten ist auch suboptimal.


----------



## SCUX (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Review] Razer Mamba + Destructor Pad im Extreme-Test*

wie ich _hier schon_ sagte hat sich meine Katze gestern "das" Bein gebrochen 
da half nur noch erschießen. (Saturn hat sie nach knapp 6Monaten ohne Karton zurückgenommen)
Hab mir dann gleich die Schlange mitgenommen und musste halt etwas draufzahlen.

Mein Eindruck ist bis jetzt recht positiv.

Mich von der G5 auf die Kone umzustellen fiel mir wirklich schwer, aber am End ging es dann doch ganz gut.

Die Mamba liegt gut in (meiner) Hand, was mich ein wenig stört sind die glatten Flächen an der Seite. Optisch schön, "grifflich" nicht der Reißer.

Ich finde auch den Druckpunkt der Haupttasten etwas tief 

hab sie jetzt noch am Kabel hängen, und lass sie auch bis morgen drann, werden mein Rechner wohl in StandBy stellen das sie weiter laden kann.
Konnte es natürlich nicht lassen und hab schon gezockt (am Kabel) obwohl sie läd 

Naja, jedenfalls hoffe ich sehr, nach einigen Fehlgriffen, das mich die Mamba langfristig so erfreut wie meine Logitech Illuminated (das Ding kann ich wirklich empfehlen!!)


----------



## SCUX (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Review] Razer Mamba + Destructor Pad im Extreme-Test*

was ja ein wenig nervt,
man muss den Computer an haben das die Maus läd, oder?? Oo
zumindest gibt es selbst im Standby Modus des Rechners keine Ladezeichen an der Maus (oder hängt das damit zusammen das ich ein Notebook habe??)


----------



## Klutten (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Review] Razer Mamba + Destructor Pad im Extreme-Test*

Ich konnte das während der Testzeit auch nicht herausfinden, da die Ladefunktion noch im Beta-Status war - es könnte aber an deinem Notebook liegen. Eventuell liegt es am S1/S3-Modus, ob die USB-Ports noch mit Strom versorgt werden oder nicht. Ist das bei einem Notebook überhaupt möglich?

Teste das doch mal an einem Festrechner.


----------



## SCUX (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Review] Razer Mamba + Destructor Pad im Extreme-Test*



Klutten schrieb:


> Teste das doch mal an einem Festrechner.


 hab keinen da  
aber ich werde es testen sobald ich die Möglichkeit habe...
und evtl antwortet ja hier ein User ob es bei ihm geht/leuchtet/läd


----------



## Sace (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Review] Razer Mamba + Destructor Pad im Extreme-Test*

super Review 

aber die Maus kostet im Gaming-Laden unserer Stadt "nur" 120€.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Review] Razer Mamba + Destructor Pad im Extreme-Test*



SCUX schrieb:


> was ja ein wenig nervt,
> man muss den Computer an haben das die Maus läd, oder?? Oo
> zumindest gibt es selbst im Standby Modus des Rechners keine Ladezeichen an der Maus (oder hängt das damit zusammen das ich ein Notebook habe??)



Kenn die Maus und ihre Ladefunktion nicht - aber Grundvorraussetzung wäre wohl, dass die USB-Ports im abgeschalteten Zustand mit Strom versorgt werden, was Hersteller unterschiedlich handhaben. Bei meinem Mainboard z.B. ist immer Strom (), aber bei nem Notebook (das Strom sparen sollte), würde ich endgültig verlangen, dass Aus auch aus ist.
Gegelentlich lässt sich sowas auch selbst entscheiden (Jumper oder BIOS)


----------



## SCUX (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Review] Razer Mamba + Destructor Pad im Extreme-Test*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Gegelentlich lässt sich sowas auch selbst entscheiden (Jumper oder BIOS)






Klutten schrieb:


> Eventuell liegt es am S1/S3-Modus, ob die USB-Ports noch mit Strom versorgt werden oder nicht. Ist das bei einem Notebook überhaupt möglich?




was heißt das auf Computernoobisch 

ich hatte sie heute mal auf der Station liegen zum laden, und habe das Notebook nochmal in den StandBy Modus gesetzt...und es hat auch geladen...doch nach 10 Sekunden ging der Rechner wieder an (hab eigenlich die Maus nicht bewegt, oder hatte sie sogar unten auf aus?!), ich denke mal da schickte die Station ein Signal oder sowas....

naja, jetzt habe ich die Mamba mal zum laden auf die Seite gestellt (geht ja auch beim spielen, aber der Akku soll mal in Ruhe laden^^) und habe die G5 ausgemottet....
also vom Klick bis zum Mausrad ist die in die Jahre gekmomene G5 ja immer noch Beispielslos GEIL 
genau die (rötliche) Version kabellos....HAMMER...das wäre ein Knüller, ich würd die Mamba direkt verkaufen^^
die gummierte Fläche an den Seiten, die Fettunempfindliche Oberfläche, das Mausrad, die Schale, die Haptik, die Tasten


----------



## Klutten (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Review] Razer Mamba + Destructor Pad im Extreme-Test*

Das mit den Stromsparmodi kannst du hier direkt nachlesen. Wäre Unsinn, das jetzt hier noch mal breitzutreten. 

-> WIKI (die Tabelle zu lesen genügt fast)

Diese Einstellungsmöglichkeiten sollten sich in deinem BIOS finden - vorausgesetzt das geht bei einem Notebook.


----------



## riedochs (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Review] Razer Mamba + Destructor Pad im Extreme-Test*

Wie sieht es mit Lags im Wireless Mode aus? Spuerbar?


----------



## Klutten (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Review] Razer Mamba + Destructor Pad im Extreme-Test*

Bei mir waren im Test keinerlei Verzögerungen spürbar - genial.


----------



## riedochs (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Review] Razer Mamba + Destructor Pad im Extreme-Test*



Klutten schrieb:


> Bei mir waren im Test keinerlei Verzögerungen spürbar - genial.



gut zu wissen, danke.


----------



## SCUX (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Review] Razer Mamba + Destructor Pad im Extreme-Test*



riedochs schrieb:


> gut zu wissen, danke.


also im Spiel habe ich auch noch nichts bemerkt.
Ich habe aber gemerkt das die Maus ziemlich rasch in den StandBy geht (klar, um Akku zu sparen) und bei dem ersten Ruck etwas träge scheint.

Habe heute mein Rechner neu aufgesetzt, und noch keine Software von Razer drauf gemacht. Nun habe ich dieses "Problem" nicht mehr 
vieleicht lag es auch an etwas anderem....

was ich aber wirklich bemängeln kann ist der "Klick", er ist recht schwammig (tief), zumindest tiefer als der Kon_Kick, und kein Vergleich mit der G5. Wenn man ganz leicht vorne drauf tippelt, ist ein wenig Spiel.

*für über 100.- kann/muss man schon mehr erwarten.*
Sonst ist es ne klasse Maus, liegt auch gut in der Hand, die oft negativ in Tests beschriebene Hecklastigkeit kann ich jetzt nicht bestätigen. Ist insgesammt recht schwer....sonst wirklich gut!


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Review] Razer Mamba + Destructor Pad im Extreme-Test*

Mal ne frage an alle Besitzer.
Ich habe eine doch ziemlich grosse Hand und benutze zur Zeit eine G7.
Würde aber gerne Wechseln. 
Fällt Sie da eher kleiner aus oder doch recht Gross?


----------



## SCUX (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Review] Razer Mamba + Destructor Pad im Extreme-Test*



Bigdaddy203 schrieb:


> Fällt Sie da eher kleiner aus oder doch recht Gross?


ich empfand den Unterschied nicht so gewaltig wie von der G5 (is ja quasi baugleich mit der G7) zur KONE.

hab hier mal schnell ein paar Pics gemacht....

beim letzten Bild hab ich mal getestet wie weit der Sensor geht....da wäre auch noch locker mehr drinn!!!!!


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Review] Razer Mamba + Destructor Pad im Extreme-Test*

Cool, Danke.
Ich lass mir mal noch Woche bedenkzeit.
Mal Schauen ob se die auch im MM oder beim Saturn haben.


----------



## SCUX (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Review] Razer Mamba + Destructor Pad im Extreme-Test*



Bigdaddy203 schrieb:


> Mal Schauen ob se die auch im MM oder beim Saturn haben.


na das denke ich schon..nur mit anfassen wirds evtl eng, bei uns (Raum Wiesbaden/FFM) stand keine draußen zum probieren.

wieso willst du deine G7 eintauschen?? (welche Version haste denn??)
rein von der Spieleleistung her würdest du wohl nur als Profispieler einen unterschied merken....

beachte, falls du die Möglichkeit zum testen hast, das der Klick recht tief liegt. Es tut sich also ein etwas schwammiges Gefühl auf beim drücken...

ich habs ja schon mal geschrieben, 
würde eine schnurlose G5 erscheinen in Neuauflage, würde ich am gleichen Tag meine Mamba verkaufen 
die Mamba ist gut, aber zu teuer! Und die G5 find ich abgöttig geil


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Review] Razer Mamba + Destructor Pad im Extreme-Test*

Da Ich mir ne neue Tastatur kaufen muss, wollt Ich gleich auf ne neue Maus wechseln.
Meine G7 ist nun auch schon über 2 Jahre alt und es wird denk Ich mal Zeit für was neues.
Ich überlege es mir nochmal. Aber die Sidewinder X8 fällt schonmal ganz aus meiner Sicht aus.
Die finde Ich nicht schön und liegt nicht gut in meiner Hand.


----------



## superman1989 (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Review] Razer Mamba + Destructor Pad im Extreme-Test*

jaja da hat Woll jemand abgeguckt !!!  und der preis 120-130 euronen


----------



## SCUX (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Review] Razer Mamba + Destructor Pad im Extreme-Test*

mein Mambachen läd nicht mehr als zwei Baleken voll 
weder auf der Station noch an den Maus LEDs....
auch im Treiber werden nur zwei von drei Baleken angezeigt....

habe es die ersten 4x komplett und unbenutzt in Ruhe voll aufladen lassen um den Akku zu schonen...

ist wohl wieder ein Grund zur Reklamation...wieso dieses (hochwertige) teure Zeug immer so viel Macken hat


----------



## ole88 (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Review] Razer Mamba + Destructor Pad im Extreme-Test*

endlich mal ne schnurlose maus die auch noch gut is werd wohl mal mei alte logitech cordless in rente schicken, guter test


----------



## SCUX (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Review] Razer Mamba + Destructor Pad im Extreme-Test*



SCUX schrieb:


> ist wohl wieder ein Grund zur Reklamation...wieso dieses (hochwertige) teure Zeug immer so viel Macken hat


so, aus dem Urlaub zurück und werde morgen mal beim Saturn reklamieren 
bin am überlegen ob ich gleih Geld zurück nehmen soll, oder eine Neue (wenn es angeboten wird, aber davon gehe ich mal aus)


----------



## Zeench (25. August 2009)

*AW: [Review] Razer Mamba + Destructor Pad im Extreme-Test*

Heyho, kann mir einer sagen ob die Seiten sehr rutschig sind?
Auf den Fotos sehe ich dort auch eine mattierte oberfläche weiter unten.
is das gummiartig?

Denn ich steuere meine Maus mit Daumen, Ringfinger und dem kleinen Finger und lege nicht meine ganze Hand auf die maus.
Daher ist es für mich wichtig ob die seiten griffig sind oder ob die Maus schnell aus der Hand gleitet.


----------



## SCUX (25. August 2009)

*AW: [Review] Razer Mamba + Destructor Pad im Extreme-Test*



Zeench schrieb:


> Auf den Fotos sehe ich dort auch eine mattierte oberfläche weiter unten.
> is das gummiartig?
> .


  jo!
ist also etwas griffiger als die Kone...aber die Fläche ist nicht allzu groß!
Wenn du die Griffigkeit einer G5 oder Ähnliches gewohnt bist, wirst du eine Einspielzeit brauchen...


----------



## Zanza (21. September 2009)

*AW: [Review] Razer Mamba + Destructor Pad im Extreme-Test*

ich warte auf mein Ersatzt schon seit fast einen Monat, hab bei caseking gekauft die haben keine auf lager und der Zulieferer braucht lange.


----------



## Rand0m (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Review] Razer Mamba + Destructor Pad im Extreme-Test*

Super gemacht ! 

Ist echt meine Traummaus


----------



## odirusher (10. Januar 2010)

hiho,

sehr nice der review / test / bericht - respekt

ich würde mir die mamba auch gerne zulegen wollen, aber zwei grundlegende fragen hätte ich da mal:

1 kann ich das mausrad als taste nutzen? bei meinen bisherigen mäusen war das mausrad als nachladetaste belegt.

2 kann ich über die software bestimmen, dass eine maustaste mit doppelschuss belegt werden kann? wenn wir im clan unter uns zocken, dann laufen einige mit "hardwarechests" rum... is echt funny, aber im war wird das nicht gemach... nur ma so zur info....

greez

odirusher


----------



## TowLy_das_Handtuch (18. Januar 2010)

@ odirusher: zu 1, ja kannst du    zu 2, hast nen macro manager und solltest wenn du dich da durch mogelst mit den macros machbar sein  

Zur maus selbst.........  Hab sie seit sie hier erhältich ist und bereu den preis kein bissy ! ! !   Beste maus die ich je hatte !  Das einzigst doofe dran ist das wenn man nen anfall bekommt weil alle cheaten (oder besser sind ) das man die maus nich gegen die wand werfen kann   vorteil an 0815 mäusen


----------



## odirusher (19. Januar 2010)

@Towly das Handtuch,

thx für die infos.

na dann hab ich nix falsch gemacht, das pachtteil sollte morgen oder übermorgen bei mir sein... ich liebe amazon

greez

odirusher


----------



## Zanza (20. Januar 2010)

bei meiner neuen Mamba ist neben dem Sensor kein Aufkleber mehr sondern ein weiterer aus Teflon Mausglides (wird es so genannt?) aufgeklebt, und das Scrollrad ist im Vergleich zu meiner alten viel leiser.


----------



## Phame (25. Januar 2010)

Hab mir vorhin auch ein Mamba gekauft. Klasseteil!

Deine Review ist auch wirklich sehr gut.


----------



## affli (25. Januar 2010)

besitze die mamba auch seit ein paar tagen und kann sie nur als exelent bezeichnen! bin mehr als zufrieden damit und empfehle sie uneingeschränkt weiter!


----------



## Klutten (25. Januar 2010)

Wie lange hält denn mit der aktuellen Firmware der Akku? Während des Reviews kam es da zwischendurch immer noch zu ein paar kleinen Aussetzern.


----------



## Zanza (26. Januar 2010)

also bei mir ist nach 3 Tagen Akku leer, aber ich muss auch sagen das die Linke und Rechte Maus Tasten echt laut sind, wie das mit dem Mausrad ist, sehe ich dann ob es laut ist oder nicht.


----------



## Klutten (26. Januar 2010)

3 Tage? Dann passt das ja doch mit meinen Erlebnissen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Januar 2010)

Trotzdem ein nicht gerade berauschender Wert...
(meine MX610 hat jetzt seit Dezember wieder frische RAMs - die hab ich seitdem erst einmal nachladen müssen)


----------



## Klutten (26. Januar 2010)

Es mag zwar rein subjektiv so sein, dass einem der Zeitraum von drei Tagen sehr kurz vorkommt, aber dafür hat man ja die schicke Ladeschale direkt auf dem Schreibtisch stehen. Da kann man sie ja jederzeit einsetzen.


----------



## Zanza (26. Januar 2010)

Die Maus kann gern 20€ mehr kosten wenn die dafür besseren Akku einsetzen, denn es bring nix wenn die in dem Dock steht und Ladet, man kann auch den Akku zwischen drin laden wenn PC aus ist oder nicht benutz wird, aber das ist auf Dauer nicht gut für den Akku.


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (20. Februar 2010)

Ich hab mir deinen "Megatest" jetzt nicht wirklich ganz durchgelesen, ist mir einfach zu viel Text. Ich werde das aber morgen früh im Zug mal durchlesen, ist ja ein ganz schickes Teil. Die Form ist einfach klasse und das Zubehör hat auch ein gewisses etwas. Allein wegen der Verpackung ist das Teil schon ein hingucker. 111€ (Momentan bei Amazon) sind mir für eine Maus allerdings doch so viel und da ich nichtmehr zock lohnt sich das Teil eh nicht mehr für mich. Aber ein echt schickes Teil und ein super Test. Ich hab Momentan eine MX Revolution von Logitech und muss sagen zum surfen und arbeiten ist das Teil top. Ich weis, ein Gaming Mousepad bringt da nicht so den übelsten nutzen aber wie siehts aus? Taugt das Teil auch was zum surfen? Von der Form und der größe würde es perfeckt auf meinen Schreibtisch passen.


----------



## tripod (25. Februar 2010)

sehr guter und ausführlicher test!


----------



## Zeto89 (28. Februar 2010)

Sehr gute Review!

Habe mir daraufhin auch die Maus gekauft nachdem meine 4 Jahre alte Daimondback langsam ausgediehnt hat 

geniales teil ich hatte bisher keine Probleme!

Einziges Manko, ich weiss nicht wie es den anderen ergeht, aber der aku hält bei mir kaum 24 stunden ...
Eine PM wäre nett von Persönlichen nutzen der Maus und wie lange euer Akku so hält.

Werde mir dazu aber noch eine Razer Lycosa und das Destructor Mouspad zulegen.
Leider kann ich nichts positives zu dem Headset Megadolon finden 
Da ich auch Win7 Ultimate 64bit nutze.

MfG


----------



## Klutten (28. Februar 2010)

Danke an euch auch noch einmal für das Lob. 

Ein paar Beiträge über diesem habe ich ja meinerseits von ca. 3 Tagen Akkulaufzeit während des Testzeitraums berichtet, andere Erkenntnisse würden mich aber auch noch interessieren. Mittlerweile wäre sie mir auch einen Kauf wert, da ich von der kabellosen Orochi sehr begeistert bin. Die Laufzeit dort beträgt mit guten Batterien knapp 4 Wochen bei täglichen 6 Stunden Benutzung.


----------



## Grav3 (5. März 2010)

Sagt mal.. sind 90€ OK für eine Mamba?!?
Grund: Nen Vereinskollege will seine neue (gerade kurz getestete) Mamba verkaufen... gefällt ihm nicht, kommt nicht mit klar  , Logitech-Fan... ... und ich will die ihm abkaufen... 5600 dpi.. endlich eine Steigerung zu 4000 dpi.... Lachesis lässt grüßen  und Onkel Tarantula steht auch daneben 
Danke schonmal für die Antworten


----------



## tickymick (7. März 2010)

Wenns dich noch interessiert:Ja.Wenn sie neu ist aufjedenfall.Kostet zB bei Mindfactory 100€.

Sehr schöner Test, tolle Maus, absurder Preis.Da kauf ich mir doch lieber ne Kone und unterstütz nebenbei ein deutsches Unternehmen :


----------



## Capone2412 (7. April 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe mir vor ca. 1 Monat die Razer Mamba gekauft; dazu direkt das Razer ExactMat Mauspad.

Nach 2-maligem Umtausch der Mamba wegen Tracking Aussetzern hatte ich beim nunmehr dritten Modell wieder Probleme.

Die Maus hat beim normalen Aimen ständig ca. eine halbe Sekunde gehangen und hatte massive Aussetzer beim Absetzen und wieder Aufsetzen auf das Pad.

Da dachte ich mir: "Das kann doch nicht sein".

Ich hatte alles ausprobiert: Treiber neu installiert (alle Versionen + Firmwares), verschiedene USB-Ports, verschiedene Senses... nichts hats gebracht.

Dann kam ich auf die gloreiche Idee die Maus mal auf meinem Schreibtisch auszuprobieren (ohne Pad)... und siehe da: Einwandfrei!

Hat noch jemand diese massiven Probleme mit der Mamba in Verbindung mit dem Razer ExactMat (beide Seiten) - bzw. welche Mauspads nutzt ihr?


----------



## Painkiller (12. April 2010)

Oha, gut das du es erwähnst....

Hab noch eine Razer Lachesis und das ExactMat und wollte auf die Mamba umsteigen....

Danke für die Info... Muss wohl ein neues Pad her....


----------



## tripod (11. Mai 2010)

nachdem meine mamba nun gute 2,5 monate in gebrauch ist...
(in verbindung mit einem destructorpad)
muss ich sagen, dass sich die mausfüsse irgendwie auf einer seite mehr abrubbeln als auf der anderen seite.
auch hab ich manchmal so das gefühl als wären so ganz kleine "körnchen" zischen pad und maus,
obwohl sowohl das pad als auch an der maus keinerlei verschmutzungen festzustellen sind 

hab mir jetz mal teflon-mausfüsse besorgt... und bin gespannt ob sich das "problem" damit lösen lässt

edit
mausfüsse "corepad skatez pro" gerade angebracht
erster eindruck:
positiv
-das phänomen mit den "körnchen" ist nun weg
-persönlich empfinde ich, als ob die maus nun besser auf dem mauspad gleiten würde
negativ
-vermutlich ist kein mauspad absolut plan, und irgendwie merkt man das nun
edit2(dieser effekt ist nun nach einem weiteren tag fast gänzlich verschwunden)

fazit
ich bin begeistert


----------



## CeresPK (15. Mai 2010)

Irgendwie bin ich gerade am überlegen ob ich mir so als "Spaßmaus" oder "Zweitmaus" neben der G500 noch ne Mamba zulege


----------



## GW-Player (15. Mai 2010)

CeresPK schrieb:


> Irgendwie bin ich gerade am überlegen ob ich mir so als "Spaßmaus" oder "Zweitmaus" neben der G500 noch ne Mamba zulege


Is aber nen teures Zweitmäuschen


----------



## tripod (18. Mai 2010)

CeresPK schrieb:


> Irgendwie bin ich gerade am überlegen ob ich mir so als "Spaßmaus" oder "Zweitmaus" neben der G500 noch ne Mamba zulege



da war ich auch am überlegen... atm benutze ich aber nur noch die mamba 
die logitech liegt seitdem ausgeschaltet neben dem pad


----------



## CeresPK (19. Mai 2010)

Jetzt wo ich sie auch hab kann ich dich verstehen 

mfg Patrick


----------



## morpH82 (4. Juni 2010)

Also ich werde wohl meine 2te Mamba wieder zurückgeben und empfinde das ganze mittlerweile wirklich als Unverschämtheit, wenn man an den Preis denkt.

Problem:
Ich spiele mit der Mamba hauptsächlich Call of Duty 4 im Matchbereich, also Multiplayer. Unter der Maus liegt ein Destructor Pad. Ich nutze die Mamba eigentlich nur mit Kabel.

Mein Problem bei der ersten Mamba war, dass der Maussensor einfach abschaltet. Aber nicht nach einer gewissen Zeit, sondern immer mal wieder. Das ist dann, wenn man mitten in einem Match ist, ziemlich beschissen, da man wehrlos ist. Mit Ausstöpseln und USP-Port wechsel, ging es dann wieder ne zeitlang bis zum nächsten Aussetzer!

Na gut schnell zum Händler und ohne Probleme umgetauscht. Mit der neuen lief es jetzt bestimmt nen halbes Jahr problemlos. Leider fängt das ding jetzt wieder an zu spinnen! 

Neues Problem:
Der Maussensor schaltet zwar nicht ab, springt aber. Das ganze sieht dann InGame so aus, dass man plötzlich ungewollt von der Sicht entweder in den Himmel oder auf den Boden springt. Ist bei nem Shooter natürlich Spitzenklasse.....


Updates und krams hab ich alles schon gemacht. Feststeht: 2 x Mamba. 2 x Laserprobleme.......und das bei dem Preis....

Hat jemand ne Idee woran das liegen könnte bzw. sind euch so Probleme bekannt?


----------



## Nyuki (22. November 2010)

Thread ist schon alt ! Ich hatte nie Probleme mit der Mamba.GSL first League CS Perma Headshot wie ein Aimbot,die Maus ist so präzise. Fast 2 Jahre lang.
Problem ist Band 1 Band 2 und was die meissten machen, reparierte Ware die mal defekt war oder schon defekt ist als neu verkaufen + eingeschweisst.Mein Freund hat auch so ein Gerät.Wie neu verpackt.Die Warheit schmerzt !!!


----------



## Zlicer (21. September 2011)

Hat jemand schonmal den neuen Akku von Razer ausprobiert ob es stimmt was die da schreiben?
Die Mamba soll mit einem einzigen Ladevorgang im Desktopbetrieb 72 Stunden halten 
Razer Lithium Ionen Maus Batterie | Offizieller Razer

greetz Zlicer


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. September 2011)

Für den Spielemodus wäre das bei der gebotenen Leistung vielleicht noch gut - aber im normalen Desktopbetrieb ist das weiterhin eher wenig.


----------



## Mischk@ (2. November 2011)

ich werd sie mir nachher auch mal kaufen und versuchen für alle, die sich noch nicht entscheiden konnten berichten ob es sich lohnt oder nicht...


----------



## voodoo56 (3. November 2011)

Hallo Mamba-Besitzer,

ich habe die Maus seit dem Wochenende,mein Problem ist,das wenn ich die Treiber Vers.2.0 installiere,nach einem Neustart sich die die SysTray.exe die sich nun in der Taskleiste befindet
ständig 25% CPU Last verursacht.
Wenn ich nun ein Spiel z.B. Rage aufrufe, habe ich ein fürterliches ruckeln.
Beende ich nun den Prozess Mamba System Tray, läuft alles wieder normal. Als BS habe ich Win7 x64, habe schon mein WIN7 neu aufgesetzt,Treiber installiert,wieder das gleiche Phänomen.
Hat vielleicht jemand eine Idee woran es liegt??
Danke


----------



## Mischk@ (3. November 2011)

Also ich hab sie ausgepackt, angeschlossen - Fertig ! Kein Treiber nix und keine Probleme...
Echt ne geniale Maus, bisschen teuer denkt man, aber wenn man sie in der Hand hat, weiss man auch warum...

Die beste Maus die ich kenne.


----------



## Katamaranoid (24. Februar 2012)

Ich bin zur Zeit auch am überlegen ob ich mir eine Mamba hole. allerdings ist mir aufgefallen, dass inzwischen wieder einen neue Version draussen ist, mit der 4.Generation von Razer-Lasertechnik. Natürlich werde ich mir die neue Version holen, allein schon wegen der Lichteffekte  
Die Maus interessiert mich sehr, da ich bisher keine Funkmaus hatte und somit "save" unbekanntes Terrain betrete.
Hat jemand von euch Lust / Zeit zu der neuen Mamba auch ein Review zu schreiben. Im Internet gibt es leider noch zu wenig... was komisch ist, da die Maus ja schon seit ca 5 Monaten draussen ist.


----------



## gh0st76 (24. Februar 2012)

Die neue Version lohnt sich auch nicht wirklich. Vielleicht gibt es deswegen zu wenig Reviews. Der Sensor ist der gleiche wie in der normalen Mamba. Nur halt etwas mehr CPI. Der 2. Sensor behebt das Problem des Sensorseitigen Bugs auch nicht. Nur für eine veränderbare Beleuchtung ist der Preis einfach zu hoch.


----------



## Katamaranoid (24. Februar 2012)

gh0st76 schrieb:


> Nur für eine veränderbare Beleuchtung ist der Preis einfach zu hoch.


 
Das heisst ich soll mir lieber die ältere Version holen ?


----------



## gh0st76 (24. Februar 2012)

Ja. Der zweite Sensor soll ja den Z - Axis Bug beheben. Tut er aber nicht. Sensor ist eh der gleiche aus dem die nur mehr Leistung rausgequetscht haben. So gesehen lohnt sich die 2012 Variante nicht. Die alte hab ich hier auch noch rumstehen weil der Sensor in meinen Augen einfach nur zu schlecht ist. Aber ist halt Geschmackssache. Aber wenn man es mal genau nimmt ist das auch nicht ohne Grund das kein Pro mit einer Maus mit dem Twin - Eye spielt.


----------



## Katamaranoid (26. Februar 2012)

gh0st76 schrieb:


> Aber wenn man es mal genau nimmt ist das auch nicht ohne Grund das kein Pro mit einer Maus mit dem Twin - Eye spielt.



Unter Google hab ich nix gefunden, warum das so ist, klärst du mich auf  ?


----------



## gh0st76 (26. Februar 2012)

Weil der Sensor den Z - Axis Bug hat wie jede Maus mit dem Twin - Eye. Wenn man die Maus anhebt und wieder aufsetzt, springt der Mauszeiger nach unten rechts. Je höher die Sensitivity desto schlimmer wird es. Der Sensor braucht auch mal gerne eine Sekunde bis er wieder anfängt zu arbeiten nachdem man die Maus umgesetzt hat.


----------



## Katamaranoid (26. Februar 2012)

gh0st76 schrieb:


> Weil der Sensor den Z - Axis Bug hat wie jede Maus mit dem Twin - Eye. Wenn man die Maus anhebt und wieder aufsetzt, springt der Mauszeiger nach unten rechts. Je höher die Sensitivity desto schlimmer wird es. Der Sensor braucht auch mal gerne eine Sekunde bis er wieder anfängt zu arbeiten nachdem man die Maus umgesetzt hat.


 
und bei der älteren version ist das das gleiche ? 
Oder haben das nur die mit Twin Eye ?


----------



## gh0st76 (26. Februar 2012)

Die neue und die alte Mamba haben beide den gleichen Sensor. Razer verbaut fast nur den Twin - Eye. Bei der DeathAdder und der Abyssus zum Glück nicht. Da ist ein guter drin verbaut.


----------



## Katamaranoid (27. Februar 2012)

gh0st76 schrieb:


> Die neue und die alte Mamba haben beide den gleichen Sensor. Razer verbaut fast nur den Twin - Eye. Bei der DeathAdder und der Abyssus zum Glück nicht. Da ist ein guter drin verbaut.


 
Okay. Dennoch habe ich mir jetzt doch entgegen deinem Rat die neue Maus geholt, weil mich das mit dem Dual Sensor System doch interressiert. vllt schraub ich das ding auch mal auf 
Ich werde, wenn die Maus ankommt auch mal meine Erfahrungen damit posten. Im moment habe ich ja noch die Deathadder ^^


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. Februar 2012)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> Okay. Dennoch habe ich mir jetzt doch entgegen deinem Rat die neue Maus geholt, weil mich das mit dem Dual Sensor System doch interressiert. vllt schraub ich das ding auch mal auf
> Ich werde, wenn die Maus ankommt auch mal meine Erfahrungen damit posten. Im moment habe ich ja noch die Deathadder ^^


 
Tue dir und deinen Nerven einen Gefallen und schick sie wieder zurück. Der Sensor treibt dich in den Wahnsinn! Wenn du unbedingt eine Funk Gamer Maus willst nimm die Logitech G700 und gut ists!


----------



## Katamaranoid (27. Februar 2012)

Ich brauche was was gut in meiner Hand liegt und die Logitech Maus gehört nicht dazu. Ausserdem brauche ich nun wirklich keine 10 Tasten oder so. ( ich hab jetzt nicht im Kopf, wie viele die hat )


----------



## gh0st76 (27. Februar 2012)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> Im moment habe ich ja noch die Deathadder ^^


 
Ganz ehrlich. Von der DeathAdder auf die Mamba ist aber ein Abstieg.  Hab selber 2 DA´s. Wenn ich die direkt mit den anderen Razer Mäusen von mir vergleiche, dann verliert Mamba und Imperator haushoch. Alleine schon der Sensor der DA ist besser weil er direkt reagiert, zuverlässig ist und 3500 CPI absolut reichen.


----------



## Katamaranoid (27. Februar 2012)

gh0st76 schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich. Von der DeathAdder auf die Mamba ist aber ein Abstieg.  Hab selber 2 DA´s. Wenn ich die direkt mit den anderen Razer Mäusen von mir vergleiche, dann verliert Mamba und Imperator haushoch. Alleine schon der Sensor der DA ist besser weil er direkt reagiert, zuverlässig ist und 3500 CPI absolut reichen.



Wir werden sehen... so bin ich eigentlich recht zufrieden mit der Maus.. aber die Technik interessiert mich nun mal 
Wenns wirklich beschissen ist, geht sie halt wieder zurück. Aber die Mamba ist ja im Prinzip eine wireless DA mit anderem Sensor...
Mich nervt das Kabel irgendwie ein bisschen.
Wenn die Mamba zurückgehen sollte, hole ich mir stattdessen irgendwas für´s Mauskabel, damit mich das nich stört, denn das is eher Suboptimal gelegt.
Wie schon gesagt, ich melde mich, wie mir die Maus gefällt 

Aber danke dir auf jeden Fall für die Auskunft !


----------



## gh0st76 (27. Februar 2012)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> hole ich mir stattdessen irgendwas für´s Mauskabel, damit mich das nich stört, denn das is eher Suboptimal gelegt.
> )


 

Razer Bungee Maus Kabelhalterung schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## Katamaranoid (27. Februar 2012)

Kenn ich, ist aber glaub ich eher Suboptimal wenn das Kabel von oben kommt. ^^


----------



## gh0st76 (27. Februar 2012)

Wie soll sonst das Kabel geführt werden? Wenn es von oben kommt, dann ist da keine Spannung drauf.


----------



## Katamaranoid (27. Februar 2012)

kommt drauf an wie viel spiel man dann hat ^^


----------



## gh0st76 (27. Februar 2012)

Bei mir ist die Kabellänge etwa 25 cm. Reicht bei mir für Lowsense. Normal rät Razer dazu etwa 20 cm Kabel zu nehmen. Aber selbst wenn ich mit dem Kabel nicht auskommen würde, die Federn sind ja nicht so hart das die sich nicht bewegen.


----------



## Katamaranoid (27. Februar 2012)

Dann vertrau ich dir da mal 
Wie gesagt, sollte die Mamba wirklich nicht taugen ,geht sie zurück und ich werde mir einfach so etwas zum Kabelmanagement holen


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. Februar 2012)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> Dann vertrau ich dir da mal
> Wie gesagt, sollte die Mamba wirklich nicht taugen ,geht sie zurück und ich werde mir einfach so etwas zum Kabelmanagement holen


 
Ach wenn dir die Mamba nicht zu sagt, nimm die G700 echt kein Witz! Der Sensor hat zwar einen minimale Beschleunigung aber bleibt dennoch sehr präzise!


----------



## Katamaranoid (28. Februar 2012)

Also Ghost du hattest Recht. Habe die Mamba Gestern und heute probiert. Und beim Testen habe ich wirklich erst gemerkt, wie oft ich die Maus beim zocken umsetze.
Im normalen Desktopbetrieb fällt das springen fast nicht auf... aber beim spielen wird man ja Wahnsinnig.
Ich werde bei der Deathadder bleiben vorerst und mir vllt die Logitech holen, wenn ich sie mal in der Hand hatte. 
wenn mir die nicht taugt, hole ich mir das Razer Bungee


----------



## hulkhardy1 (28. Februar 2012)

Habens dir ja alle gesagt, das geht einfach gar nicht! Besonders bei BF3 treibt dich dieser Sch**ß Sensor in die Klappsmühle, heheheh!
Wirklich teste mal die G700, ich benutze sie jetzt schon seit ein paar Monaten und sie ist wirklich super als Gamermaus!


----------



## gh0st76 (28. Februar 2012)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> Habe die Mamba Gestern und heute probiert. Und beim Testen habe ich wirklich erst gemerkt, wie oft ich die Maus beim zocken umsetze.
> Im normalen Desktopbetrieb fällt das springen fast nicht auf... aber beim spielen wird man ja Wahnsinnig.


 
Ja. Der Sensor hat extreme Macken. Wenn man auf dem Desptop arbeitet ist das kein Problem. Aber beim zocken geht das Ding gar nicht. Hab mir die extra gekauft weil ja jeder Tester davon so begeistert war und ich mal sehen wollte ob die was am Sensor verändert haben. Andere Linse oder sowas. Nach einer Woche hab ich die Maus wieder in ihren Plexiglaskasten gepackt und seitdem steht die auf dem Schrank. Der Sensor der G700 ist um einiges besser hat aber leichte positive Beschleunigung. Fällt aber im normalfall nicht auf.


----------



## Katamaranoid (29. Februar 2012)

Hi, 
Die Logitech Maus werde ich wie gesagt bei Zeiten mal ausprobieren. Problem ist, dass ich ziemlich kleine Hände habe und die meisten Logitech Mäuse, die ich probiert habe, lagen nicht so gut in der Hand. Ausserdem mag ich das Design nicht so. Ist aber ja eh Geschmackssache... dennoch, wenn das Ding toll ist und ich die mal in der Hand hatte und gespielt habe, kaufe ich mir vllt eine... mal sehen.

Völlig schleierhaft ist mir allerdings wie so viele Tester sich so überaus Positiv über die Mamba geäussert haben.
Der Arschlahme Treiber und das hüpfen des Mauszeigers wurden ja ziemlich ignoriert.
Gut man liest schon von einem "etwas langsamen Treiber", aaaber so langsam ??
Ich hab wirklich noch nie einen derart langsamen Treiber auf meinem PC gehabt.

Ich war halt wirklich der Meinung das ich meine Maus recht wenig versetze... aber scheinbar habe ich mich da ziemlich geirrt.

Ich meine Bis auf den Sensor und den Treiber ist das Ding eigentlich top... Wenn die Mamba einen Infrarot Sensor mit sagen wir 4500 DPI hätte, um auch Extreme High Senser zu befriedigen und die Kante auf der rechten Seite der Maus weg wäre, dann wäre es die Beste Maus auf dem Markt, subjektiv gesehen 

Höchstwarscheinlich hol ich mir demnächst das Razer Bungee...
Zum Glück ist nicht jeder so verrückt wie ich und holt sich bloß weil das Kabel stört ne neue Maus 

Ich danke euch nochmal vielmals für eure Hilfe


----------



## gh0st76 (29. Februar 2012)

Ach sag das nicht.  Wenn ich mal gucke was ich hier an Mäusen habe dann fragt mich immer jeder ob ich einen Laden habe. 

Das sich Tester über die Maus so positiv geäussert haben wundert mich auch ein wenig. Denke mal das sowas passiert wenn man die Maus mal ein oder zwei Stunden testet und dann einen Artikel dazu schreibt. Anders kann ich mir die guten Bewertungen der Kone und der ganzen Razer Mäuse mit dem Twin - Eye nicht erklären. Genau das gleiche mit dem Megasoma Mauspad. Hat ja auch gute Bewertungen bekommen, aber bei mir war nach einer Woche schon eine Stelle im Pad wo die Oberfläche abgenutzt war und ein Mausglide immer am Silikon "kleben" geblieben ist. Sowas sollte eigentlich bei einem Pad für fast 50 Euro nicht passieren.


----------

